# Famous Movie Lowriders



## rob957

i know im sure im leaving a few out but will post em up as i think about them :biggrin:


----------



## rob957




----------



## rob957

dont know if this car had juice or not, but you guys know the movie


----------



## cutdog1978

dont have pics but you 4got about up in smoke :biggrin: 
and you 4got about boulevard nights :biggrin:


----------



## Guam707

> _Originally posted by rob957_@Jan 1 2009, 08:44 AM~12576326
> *dont know if this car had juice or not, but you guys know the movie
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I never knew this car had a 76 clip. :0


----------



## still HUSTLIN'

that newer movie just came out on DVD "Hamlet II" has a badass wagon (my old ride) in it too... sorry i have no screen shots


----------



## El Aztec Pride

:biggrin: COOL!!


----------



## Ragtop Ted

:cheesy:


----------



## peter cruz

*<span style=\'color:blue\'>I own "El Duran" the 47 Chevrolet Fleetline from the movie "Mi Vida Loca" (My Crazy Life). </span>*


----------



## rob957

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wOJHXDgIq9w


----------



## Texas_Bowties

> _Originally posted by peter cruz_@Jan 6 2009, 10:20 PM~12627776
> *<span style=\'color:blue\'>I own "El Duran" the 47 Chevrolet Fleetline from the movie "Mi Vida Loca" (My Crazy Life). </span>
> *


----------



## Texas_Bowties




----------



## La Lo

what about Heartbreaker anybody got them


----------



## FLACO57

> _Originally posted by rob957_@Jan 1 2009, 08:44 AM~12576326
> *dont know if this car had juice or not, but you guys know the movie
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


LOVE THAT CAR!


----------



## BNKROL

There used to be a lot of clean rides in movies but I haven't seen any for a long time


----------



## Marxx

This is my favorite....



> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Jan 7 2009, 04:51 AM~12630646
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## peter cruz

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Jan 7 2009, 05:48 AM~12630642
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


*<span style=\'color:blue\'>Thats "El Duran" Salma Hyak was the girlfriend in the passenger seat.</span>*


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

64 Impala used in Eazy E's video: eazr r said than done


----------



## Ragtop Ted

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Jan 7 2009, 05:27 PM~12636710
> *64 Impala used in Eazy E's video: eazr r said than done
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by La Lo_@Jan 7 2009, 06:25 AM~12630718
> *what about Heartbreaker anybody got them
> *


----------



## supersporting88

The lowrider in the Brady Bunch Movie that pulled in to the school parking lot.


----------



## Glassed Out

> _Originally posted by rob957_@Jan 1 2009, 08:44 AM~12576326
> *dont know if this car had juice or not, but you guys know the movie
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I HAVENT SEEN THIS MOVIE IN A LONG TIME. I DIDNT KNOW HE WAS DRIVING A RAGHOUSE. DAMN


----------



## Glassed Out

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Jan 7 2009, 05:51 AM~12630646
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I WAS WATCHING THAT MOVIE THE JERK YESTERDAY, AND THIS CAR IS IN THAT MOVIE TOO.


----------



## ALCATRAZ

Who remembers this one? :biggrin:


----------



## ALCATRAZ




----------



## ALCATRAZ




----------



## ALCATRAZ

This is the 63 that hopped against the Monte from Blvd Nights. The story goes that, after the movie, it was sold and later wrapped around a telephone pole. :dunno:


----------



## ALCATRAZ




----------



## ALCATRAZ




----------



## Glassed Out

> _Originally posted by calilife83_@Jan 12 2009, 02:21 AM~12677547
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


THERE WAS A BUNCH OF NICE RIDES IN CHEECH AND CHONG


----------



## dayton roller

> _Originally posted by rob957_@Jan 1 2009, 02:32 PM~12576315
> *i know im sure im leaving a few out but will post em up as i think about them :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


damn i love that 63 it's fuckin badass!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## dayton roller

hey ya'll remember a movie call "fakin da funk" came out in 1997 with tone loc in it they had a badass 64 in there and the actor dwanye williams was driving a blue 63 i think it had some other badass lowriders in it that fool rudy ray moore was in there too funny ass movie.
they got the whole movie on youtube


----------



## CHUKO 204

> _Originally posted by rob957_@Jan 1 2009, 08:44 AM~12576326
> *dont know if this car had juice or not, but you guys know the movie
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## copone cad

> _Originally posted by Glassed Out_@Jan 12 2009, 10:45 AM~12678783
> *THERE WAS A BUNCH OF NICE RIDES IN CHEECH AND CHONG
> *


the 57 rag kills me in the last pic...


----------



## copone cad

> _Originally posted by calilife83_@Jan 12 2009, 03:21 AM~12677547
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


ttt


----------



## CHUKO 204

My son's favorite Ramone from Cars


----------



## CHUKO 204

I don't think those are real D's :0


----------



## Ragtop Ted

> _Originally posted by CHUKO 204_@Jan 12 2009, 04:03 PM~12682509
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think those are real D's :0
> *


 :0 :0


----------



## ALCATRAZ

> _Originally posted by CHUKO 204_@Jan 12 2009, 04:59 PM~12682467
> *My son's favorite Ramone from Cars
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 Can't believe we forgot that one. :biggrin:


----------



## _Bandido_

> _Originally posted by cutdog1978_@Jan 1 2009, 12:20 PM~12576396
> *dont have pics but you 4got about up in smoke  :biggrin:
> and you 4got about boulevard nights  :biggrin:
> *


what you know about that homie lol


----------



## _Bandido_

Harsh Times 
Caddy :cheesy:


----------



## CHUKO 204

> _Originally posted by Bandido$_@Jan 12 2009, 08:08 PM~12684755
> *Harsh Times
> Caddy :cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## CHUKO 204

> _Originally posted by calilife83_@Jan 12 2009, 07:38 PM~12684297
> *:0 Can't believe we forgot that one. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## King Daddy

> _Originally posted by CHUKO 204_@Jan 12 2009, 07:03 PM~12682509
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think those are real D's :0
> *


Were supposed to be brothers man. :biggrin:


----------



## CHUKO 204

The Caddy from The Man


----------



## CHUKO 204

> _Originally posted by King Daddy_@Jan 13 2009, 07:48 AM~12689900
> *Were supposed to be brothers man. :biggrin:
> *


Nicca i said wit cheese


----------



## mr.fisheye

COULD FIND A GOOD PIC....BUT HOMIES..YOU FUCKERS MISSED ONE OF THE BEST!!!!

"IM JUST A LOVE MA-CHINE....AND I DONT WORK FOR NOBODY BUT YOU"

CHEECH'S 64SS "THE LOVE MA-CHINE" 

















:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## GRUMPY

> _Originally posted by Ragtop Ted_@Jan 6 2009, 05:15 PM~12625592
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :cheesy:
> *


HARD


----------



## 713Lowriderboy




----------



## TALKISCHEAP

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@Jan 13 2009, 08:10 PM~12696197
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Lowridin IV Life

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@Jan 13 2009, 08:10 PM~12696197
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: the best part of the movie  

Any pics of The Wash caddy?


----------



## CHUKO 204

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@Jan 13 2009, 08:10 PM~12696197
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *


thats some funny shit!!!!!!!!!! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## CHUKO 204

Norbit


----------



## dayton roller

> _Originally posted by CHUKO 204_@Jan 12 2009, 11:03 PM~12682509
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think those are real D's :0
> *


damn mcCleans :biggrin:


----------



## CHUKO 204




----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by rob957_@Jan 1 2009, 08:32 AM~12576315
> *i know im sure im leaving a few out but will post em up as i think about them :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


what are these movies


----------



## CHUKO 204

couldn't find any pics of the caddy from the wash but it's in this clip


----------



## 713Lowriderboy




----------



## 713Lowriderboy

*SUNDAY DRIVER*


----------



## BigPete

what about the car from the selena movie


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

Director John Singleton with Touch Of Gold 63


----------



## CHUKO 204

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@Jan 14 2009, 04:26 PM~12704571
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 69droptop

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@Jan 14 2009, 06:30 PM~12704627
> *SUNDAY DRIVER
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


THANKS FOR POSTIN THAT


----------



## abel




----------



## _Bandido_




----------



## rob957

> _Originally posted by ElMonte74'_@Jan 14 2009, 03:42 PM~12703058
> *what are these movies
> *


the first two , Set It Off and the turbo regal-Waist Deep.


----------



## rob957




----------



## rob957

> _Originally posted by BigPete_@Jan 14 2009, 06:49 PM~12704819
> *what about the car from the selena movie
> *


----------



## 66wita6

WHAT HAPPENED TO THE LOWRIDERS THAT CAMEOUT IN "CHIPS"?


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ

DONT FORGET ABOUT FAKIN DA FUNK AND THE WOOD


----------



## CHUKO 204

> _Originally posted by calilife83_@Jan 12 2009, 07:38 PM~12684297
> *:0 Can't believe we forgot that one. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## 66wita6

> _Originally posted by 66wita6_@Jan 15 2009, 09:37 PM~12718897
> *WHAT HAPPENED TO THE LOWRIDERS THAT CAMEOUT IN "CHIPS"?
> *


 :uh: NOBODY REMEMBERS? :dunno:


----------



## CHUKO 204

A couple lowriders in the back ground of American Gangster


----------



## Ragtop Ted

> _Originally posted by 66wita6_@Jan 15 2009, 08:37 PM~12718897
> *WHAT HAPPENED TO THE LOWRIDERS THAT CAMEOUT IN "CHIPS"?
> *


I remember! Edward James Olmos in a silver blue 64. :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by calilife83_@Jan 12 2009, 01:21 AM~12677547
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


What ever happen to this El camino. It isnt La Woman is it??????


----------



## _Bandido_

A Man Apart Caddy :cheesy:


----------



## _Bandido_

Up In Smoke
The Love Machine :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## _Bandido_

American Me


----------



## _Bandido_

Dirty(2005)


----------



## og flip from frisco

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rIX8KnIzrJM


----------



## STR8RIDA

what about LIFESTYLE cruisin through the desert in "Corvette Summer"


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by CHUKO 204+Jan 14 2009, 06:11 PM~12705562-->
> 
> 
> 
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :roflmao: :roflmao:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 15 2009, 07:08 PM~12717329
> *the first two , Set It Off and the turbo regal-Waist Deep.
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> cool thanks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by CHUKO [email protected] 16 2009, 05:34 PM~12726650
> *
> 
> 
> 
> A couple lowriders in the back ground of American Gangster
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> its not working
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 16 2009, 07:00 PM~12727349
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A Man Apart Caddy :cheesy:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> man you beat me to it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Bandido$_@Jan 16 2009, 07:24 PM~12727601
> *Dirty(2005)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


was this a good movie, never watched it


----------



## _Bandido_

> _Originally posted by STR8RIDA_@Jan 16 2009, 11:03 PM~12728018
> *what about LIFESTYLE cruisin through the desert in "Corvette Summer"
> *


Here you go Homie :biggrin:


----------



## _Bandido_

> _Originally posted by ElMonte74'_@Jan 17 2009, 12:16 AM~12728760
> *
> man you beat me to it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> was this a good movie, never watched it
> *


was the movie on today?




Hell yea its a good ass movie :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 
two thumbs up lol


----------



## DerbycityDave

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@Jan 14 2009, 04:26 PM~12704571
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *


HECTOR 63 IMPALA IS NEXT DOOR TO ME IN LOUISVILLE KY, IT BEEN THERE FOR 9 yr, In His Garage ,LOOKs Like It Did From The Friday The day he got it. He is in the PIN For 1 more Years


----------



## ElMonte74'

Splinter

_L1Dhlg1uOk&feature=channel

0:10 - 0:18

6:19-6:21

1G5wg7jmH8E&feature=channel

1:32-3:13


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by Bandido$_@Jan 16 2009, 09:24 PM~12728833
> *was the movie on today?
> Hell yea its a good ass movie :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> two thumbs up lol
> *


yeah it was on


----------



## SWIPH

> _Originally posted by CHUKO 204_@Jan 12 2009, 05:03 PM~12682509
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think those are real D's :0
> *


I laughed about that the 1st time I saw the movie and he said

"GIVE ME YOUR MUTHFUCCIN DAYTONS"--- 

it reminded me of all the dumbfucs that called every wirewheel made a dayton.


----------



## SWIPH

> _Originally posted by DerbycityDave_@Jan 16 2009, 09:30 PM~12728896
> *HECTOR 63 IMPALA IS NEXT DOOR TO ME IN LOUISVILLE KY, IT BEEN THERE FOR 9 yr, In His Garage ,LOOKs Like It Did From The Friday The day he got it. He is in the PIN For 1 more Years
> *


Is it a SUPER SPORT?- it always looked like he shifts it on the floor-- cant really tell. and in the movie you for damn sure cant see any emblems


----------



## hardline90

:biggrin:


----------



## DerbycityDave

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Jan 16 2009, 09:59 PM~12729190
> *Is it a SUPER SPORT?- it always looked like he shifts it on the floor-- cant really tell. and in the movie you for damn sure cant see any emblems
> *


 :yes:


----------



## Gorilla Bob

> _Originally posted by DerbycityDave_@Jan 17 2009, 12:30 AM~12728896
> *HECTOR 63 IMPALA IS NEXT DOOR TO ME IN LOUISVILLE KY, IT BEEN THERE FOR 9 yr, In His Garage ,LOOKs Like It Did From The Friday The day he got it. He is in the PIN For 1 more Years
> *



That thing was beat to hell when he first got it lol


----------



## _Bandido_




----------



## DrPhilMadeMeDoIt

Some dude told me there's a black dude in the westend of Louisville that owns the 64 drop top from "Today Was A Good Day" I've never seen it around though. He said it comes to Shawnee Park on Sundays in the summer.


----------



## jsozae

What abot the caprice on scary movie. The red one.


----------



## _Bandido_

> _Originally posted by jsozae_@Jan 17 2009, 11:43 AM~12731622
> *What abot the caprice on scary movie. The red one.
> *


----------



## CHUKO 204

> _Originally posted by Bandido$_@Jan 16 2009, 07:23 PM~12727591
> *American Me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


thats a wicked movie Homie


----------



## DrPhilMadeMeDoIt

> _Originally posted by DrPhilMadeMeDoIt_@Jan 17 2009, 11:36 AM~12731591
> *Some dude told me there's a black dude in the westend of Louisville that owns the 64 drop top from "Today Was A Good Day" I've never seen it around though. He said it comes to Shawnee Park on Sundays in the summer.
> *


I was wrong it's for sale in michigan on e-bay.


----------



## low4life74

What about the 59 from "Gone in 60 seconds". It's only in one seen for a few seconds.


----------



## 713Lowriderboy

What about the lowriders in Encino Man?


----------



## ALCATRAZ

> _Originally posted by Bandido$_@Jan 16 2009, 07:21 PM~12727571
> *Up In Smoke
> The Love Machine :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Love the license plate "MUF DVR" :biggrin:


----------



## Ragtop Ted

> _Originally posted by calilife83_@Jan 18 2009, 12:50 PM~12741059
> *Love the license plate "MUF DVR" :biggrin:
> *


x2 :biggrin:


----------



## 66wita6

> _Originally posted by low4life74_@Jan 18 2009, 07:17 AM~12738911
> *What about the 59 from "Gone in 60 seconds".  It's only in one seen for a few seconds.
> *


 :uh: WHEN THEY WALK THE DOG TO GET THE MERCEDES KEYS :0


----------



## RALPH_DOGG

good shit...


----------



## osolo59

> _Originally posted by rob957_@Jan 15 2009, 09:16 PM~12717421
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


the wash caddys in louisville


----------



## low4life74

> _Originally posted by 66wita6_@Jan 18 2009, 04:22 PM~12741577
> *:uh: WHEN THEY WALK THE DOG TO GET THE MERCEDES KEYS :0
> *


Yes, that's the one. Any pics?


----------



## Lunas64

This was in "America 101" filmed in Tucson a few years back. Low budget film.


----------



## _Bandido_

How Could I Forget The Cheech & Chong Van :cheesy:


----------



## ALCATRAZ

:yes: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :thumbsup:


----------



## servant of christ

> _Originally posted by GMCTROCA_@May 3 2007, 11:38 PM~7832088
> *what heppen to the 63 ? the one hopping with the monte carlo ,anybody know ,what happen to it or where it went to
> *


this car had 4 owners after the movie.after the movie was released the car was sold to bob dunlop from baldwin park,after it was sold to a rudy ortega,same town then I traded cars with rudy ,kept the car for about 1 1/2
took the set ups out sold them ,sold the car with the whole frame all cracked for $900,not reanforced ,the fourth owner started to fix it but before he finish it rapped it around a telephone pole and there end the story of the 63 thats hopped with the monte carlo


----------



## dirty_duece

> _Originally posted by servent of christ_@Jan 22 2009, 07:53 AM~12780492
> *this car had 4 owners after the movie.after the movie was released the car was sold to bob dunlop from baldwin park,after it was sold to a rudy ortega,same town then I traded cars with rudy ,kept the car for about 1 1/2
> took the set ups out sold  them ,sold the car with the whole frame all cracked for $900,not reanforced ,the fourth owner started to fix it but before he finish it rapped it around a telephone pole and there end the story of the 63 thats hopped with the monte carlo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## romero13

> _Originally posted by Bandido$_@Jan 20 2009, 06:53 PM~12764575
> *How Could I Forget The Cheech & Chong Van :cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


witch cheech and chong was that?


----------



## _Bandido_

"Cheech & Chong's Next Movie"


----------



## romero13

> _Originally posted by Bandido$_@Jan 22 2009, 11:06 PM~12789264
> *"Cheech & Chong's Next Movie"
> *


thanks homie


----------



## Ragtop Ted

> _Originally posted by Bandido$_@Jan 20 2009, 05:53 PM~12764575
> *How Could I Forget The Cheech & Chong Van :cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## CHUKO 204

> _Originally posted by Bandido$_@Jan 20 2009, 06:53 PM~12764575
> *How Could I Forget The Cheech & Chong Van :cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Pendejos :0 :0 :0


----------



## _Bandido_

> _Originally posted by romero13_@Jan 23 2009, 09:29 PM~12796506
> *thanks homie
> *


----------



## SWIPH

Not that it was all famous or nothin- but I was jus thinkin bout the truc fROm the movie CLASS ACT with KID-N-PLAY. the S-10 with the Z-Rac bed.

Was that truc built jus for that movie- or bought fROm someone for that movie??

ANYBODY KNOW


----------



## kandylac

> _Originally posted by GrumpysBird_@Jan 16 2009, 06:38 PM~12727132
> *What ever happen to this El camino. It isnt La Woman is it??????
> *


yup saw it at the san diego super show last year


----------



## RUFFCUTT

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Jan 24 2009, 03:59 PM~12803597
> *Not that it was all famous or nothin- but I was jus thinkin bout the truc fROm the movie CLASS ACT with KID-N-PLAY. the  S-10 with the Z-Rac bed.
> 
> Was that truc built jus for that movie- or bought fROm someone for that movie??
> 
> ANYBODY KNOW
> *


U MEAN LUCILLE :roflmao: :roflmao: W/THE FERRARI BODY KIT,GANGTSA SHIT RIGHT THERE :biggrin:


----------



## SWIPH

> _Originally posted by RUFFCUTT_@Jan 25 2009, 01:09 AM~12807282
> *U MEAN LUCILLE  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  W/THE FERRARI BODY KIT,GANGTSA SHIT RIGHT THERE :biggrin:
> *


DAMN- i forgot bout the name Lucille-- that shit is to funny :biggrin: 
Ya- thats it though-- got any pics or info on it.

Jus curious-- cause that truc got fucced up :biggrin:


----------



## SWIPH

Has anyone ever noticed the 65 Ragtop all OG in RAMBO 1st blood?? :biggrin:


----------



## RUFFCUTT

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Jan 25 2009, 01:50 AM~12807403
> *DAMN- i forgot bout the name Lucille-- that shit is to funny :biggrin:
> Ya- thats it though-- got any pics or info on it.
> 
> Jus curious-- cause that truc got fucced up :biggrin:
> *


LOL!!!!THATS SOME FUNNY SHIT.I GOT NO PIX OF IT THOUGH.


HAVE YA'LL C'N THE BOULEVARD KNIGHTS MONTE,ON THE MOVIE "THE JERK" w/STEVE MARTIN?THEY TIE IT UP TO LIKE A WEDDING CHAPEL OR A CHURCH KINDA BUILDING & THEN IT DRIVES OFF TEAR'N THE SIDE OF THE BUILDING :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## maddhopper

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Jan 25 2009, 02:50 AM~12807403
> *DAMN- i forgot bout the name Lucille-- that shit is to funny :biggrin:
> Ya- thats it though-- got any pics or info on it.
> 
> Jus curious-- cause that truc got fucced up :biggrin:
> *



http://www.youtube.com/v/XvknhC-O-50&hl=en&fs=1

go to 1:00.....


----------



## brn2ridelo

ANYONE SEEN THE MOVIE HEARTBREAKER


----------



## SWIPH

> _Originally posted by maddhopper_@Jan 25 2009, 05:33 PM~12811195
> *http://www.youtube.com/v/XvknhC-O-50&hl=en&fs=1
> 
> go to 1:00.....
> *


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Dl6kAU_-0Qc
this works


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Jan 25 2009, 10:54 PM~12814663
> *
> 
> 
> 
> this works
> *


damn that parking lot was scene is bad ass


----------



## MikeS

> _Originally posted by brn2ridelo_@Jan 26 2009, 06:50 AM~12814615
> *ANYONE SEEN THE MOVIE HEARTBREAKER
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


that movie is badass fuckin love the intro!


----------



## _Bandido_




----------



## RUFFCUTT

> _Originally posted by brn2ridelo_@Jan 25 2009, 10:50 PM~12814615
> *ANYONE SEEN THE MOVIE HEARTBREAKER
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


HELL YEAH,W/RICARDO MONTALBAN.HES A AMOUS ASS MEXICAN SOAP OPERA ACTOR NOW :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 



AN THAT LIL MIDGET :roflmao:


----------



## aztecgrease

how bout this green bombita... does anybody have a better picture of it??


----------



## brn2ridelo

> _Originally posted by MikeS_@Jan 26 2009, 05:44 AM~12816262
> *that movie is badass fuckin love the intro!
> *


CAN YOU POST A SCENE FROM THE MOVIE


----------



## maddhopper

> _Originally posted by brn2ridelo_@Jan 26 2009, 11:49 PM~12825170
> *CAN YOU POST A SCENE FROM THE MOVIE
> *


click the video clip at the top of the page....

http://www.eztakes.com/store/movie/Heartbr...ie-Download.jsp


----------



## brn2ridelo

> _Originally posted by maddhopper_@Jan 26 2009, 11:31 PM~12825650
> *click the video clip at the top of the page....
> 
> http://www.eztakes.com/store/movie/Heartbr...ie-Download.jsp
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 801Rider

Napolean Dynamite car :biggrin:


----------



## {belinda}

> _Originally posted by 801Rider_@Jan 28 2009, 09:10 AM~12835188
> *Napolean Dynamite car :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


  NICE!


----------



## MikeS

> _Originally posted by brn2ridelo_@Jan 27 2009, 06:49 AM~12825170
> *CAN YOU POST A SCENE FROM THE MOVIE
> *


  

Scene


----------



## CHUKO 204




----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by CHUKO 204_@Feb 14 2009, 11:06 AM~13001891
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


''WHATS UP BIG PERM, I MEAN WORM''


----------



## luxuriousloc's

> _Originally posted by CHUKO 204_@Jan 12 2009, 06:03 PM~12682509
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think those are real D's :0
> *


i had a white one :biggrin:


----------



## CHUKO 204

> _Originally posted by ElMonte74'_@Feb 14 2009, 12:59 PM~13002504
> *''WHATS UP BIG PERM, I MEAN WORM''
> *


Classic :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 66wita6

> _Originally posted by 66wita6_@Jan 18 2009, 03:22 PM~12741577
> *:uh: WHEN THEY WALK THE DOG TO GET THE MERCEDES KEYS :0
> *


 :uh: THIS IS ABOUT WHAT I COULD GET,IT WAS ON THIS MORNIN,WIFE WAS WONDER'IN WHY THE FUCK I SPRUNG OUT OF BED TO TAKE A PICTURE OF THE TV .........








:biggrin:


----------



## CHUKO 204

> _Originally posted by 66wita6_@Feb 15 2009, 11:04 AM~13008719
> *:uh: THIS IS ABOUT WHAT I COULD GET,IT WAS ON THIS MORNIN,WIFE WAS WONDER'IN WHY THE FUCK I SPRUNG OUT OF BED TO TAKE A PICTURE OF THE TV .........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## OG-CRENSHAW

Erik Estrada and Edward James Olmos on CHiPS with 64!


----------



## Lifestyle Spy

QUOTE(GrumpysBird @ Jan 16 2009, 06:38 PM) 
What ever happen to this El camino. It isnt La Woman is it




That El Camino was actually called CRAZY CAMINO. It was originally owned by Ray "POKEY" Mendoza from LIFESTYLE. It was then sold to LIFESTYLE member Leonard "CHOLO LEONARD" Diaz some time around 1978. Leonard added a lot to the car including chroming the engine and suspension. He also added the murals on the tailgate, done by a newcomer named Raul Jimenez. Raul did many murals for LIFESTYLE cars and was getting very very good at them, but tragically he was killed in an auto accident. Crazy Camino and L.A. Woman have very simular colors and patterns, but L.A. Woman (owned by Sorel Knobbler by the way) had it's murals done by the world famous MR. CARTOON. The cars do look a lot alike but there's probably close to 20 years in between them. Didn't mean to get long winded, but I hope that answers the question.........Spy


----------



## lastminute

I don't think any1 has mentioned nor posted pictures of the 62 Impala from the movie "Set It Off". With Queen Latifa and Will Smith's wife. Don't know if it belonged to any1 in particular.


----------



## cybercholo

BULWORTH
I think it's a red 64 or 63.
It's after this scene.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6PV3xx6srVs&feature=related


----------



## juicedinsanta12

> _Originally posted by rob957_@Jan 1 2009, 07:32 AM~12576316
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


2pac drives this exact regal in GANG RELATED


----------



## 66wita6

> _Originally posted by OG-CRENSHAW_@Feb 16 2009, 11:47 PM~13025614
> *Erik Estrada and Edward James Olmos on CHiPS with 64!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I KNEW IT EXISTED,WHEREN'T THIER OTHER SCENES,I THINK IT WAS IN THE LA RIVER BED....


----------



## OG-CRENSHAW

> _Originally posted by 66wita6_@Feb 17 2009, 08:47 PM~13033255
> *I KNEW IT EXISTED,WHEREN'T THIER OTHER SCENES,I THINK IT WAS IN THE LA RIVER BED....
> *


was it in the same episol?


----------



## StreetStyleJG

What about the 62 in The Hot Chick??


----------



## Glassed Out

> _Originally posted by OG-CRENSHAW_@Feb 16 2009, 11:47 PM~13025614
> *Erik Estrada and Edward James Olmos on CHiPS with 64!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


FTP "Erik Estrada"


----------



## 66wita6

:yes:


----------



## 713Lowriderboy

Encino Man had some lowriders


----------



## SWIPH

> _Originally posted by juicedinsanta12_@Feb 17 2009, 05:55 PM~13032124
> *2pac drives this exact regal in GANG RELATED
> *



Now thats the kind of info I find interesting..

Its jus like the corvette in RUSH HOUR--- doesnt have WIRE WHEELS ON BOTH SIDES- and its the same corvette in the DUKES OF HAZARD MOVIE "THE BEGGINING" when they go see COOTER at the high school :biggrin:


----------



## Ragtop Ted

> _Originally posted by 66wita6_@Feb 17 2009, 06:47 PM~13033255
> *I KNEW IT EXISTED,WHEREN'T THIER OTHER SCENES,I THINK IT WAS IN THE LA RIVER BED....
> *


It was an episode that showed the past..... before Panch was an officer and John had a couple run ins with Panch and his crew up to no good. I haven't seen that episode in years.....


----------



## 66wita6

THEY DON'T EXIST ON "YOUTUBE"?


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

Don't forget this one!!!...


----------



## 713Lowriderboy

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Feb 18 2009, 08:58 PM~13043241
> *Don't forget this one!!!...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Wrongfully Accused


----------



## OG-CRENSHAW

Charles Bronson on Death Wish 2


----------



## ferns213

> _Originally posted by OG-CRENSHAW_@Feb 19 2009, 01:45 AM~13047277
> *Charles Bronson on Death Wish 2
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


GANGSTA


----------



## GCORONA53

> _Originally posted by CHUKO 204_@Jan 14 2009, 03:34 PM~12704023
> *
> 
> 
> 
> couldn't find any pics of the caddy from the wash but it's in this clip
> *


----------



## BIGBODY96




----------



## Beto's74MC

> _Originally posted by Lifestyle Spy_@Feb 17 2009, 12:26 AM~13025854
> *QUOTE(GrumpysBird @ Jan 16 2009, 06:38 PM)
> What ever happen to this El camino. It isnt La Woman is it
> 
> 
> That El Camino was actually called CRAZY CAMINO. It was originally owned by Ray "POKEY" Mendoza from LIFESTYLE. It was then sold to LIFESTYLE member Leonard "CHOLO LEONARD" Diaz some time around 1978. Leonard added a lot to the car including chroming the engine and suspension. He also added the murals on the tailgate, done by a newcomer named Raul Jimenez. Raul did many murals for LIFESTYLE cars and was getting very very good at them, but tragically he was killed in an auto accident. Crazy Camino and L.A. Woman have very simular colors and patterns, but L.A. Woman (owned by Sorel Knobbler by the way) had it's murals done by the world famous MR. CARTOON. The cars do look a lot alike but there's probably close to 20 years in between them. Didn't mean to get long winded, but I hope that answers the question.........Spy
> *


thanks for clearing it up  



> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest+Feb 18 2009, 06:58 PM~13043241-->
> 
> 
> 
> Don't forget this one!!!...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :rofl: that was a good movie and that was the best part :biggrin:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-OG-CRENSHAW_@Feb 19 2009, 12:45 AM~13047277
> *Charles Bronson on Death Wish 2
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


damn i'm gonna have to watch that


----------



## Beto's74MC

damn server :angry:


----------



## nyd40cal




----------



## HEAVEN FA LIFE

> i know im sure im leaving a few out but will post em up as i think about them :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I fell in love with this car when i saw boys n the hood. I'm lookin for a rag tre now.
> 
> Good post homie


----------



## Psta

> _Originally posted by rob957_@Jan 1 2009, 09:44 AM~12576326
> *dont know if this car had juice or not, but you guys know the movie
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Thats was a INDIVIDUALS car.


----------



## Psta

> _Originally posted by dayton roller_@Jan 12 2009, 11:11 AM~12678948
> *hey ya'll remember a movie call "fakin da funk" came out in 1997 with tone loc in it they had a badass 64 in there and the actor dwanye williams was driving a blue 63 i think it had some other badass lowriders in it that fool rudy ray moore was in there too funny ass movie.
> they got the whole movie on youtube
> *


Super Natural cars were in that movie!


----------



## OG-CRENSHAW

LIFESTYLE ON TWINS


----------



## mkvelidadon

> _Originally posted by calilife83_@Jan 12 2009, 01:20 AM~12677544
> *This is the 63 that hopped against the Monte from Blvd Nights. The story goes that, after the movie, it was sold and later wrapped around a telephone pole. :dunno:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Wrap around a telephone pole? Anybody care to let me know what that means?


----------



## Mr. Brougham

CLEAN ASS DEUCE AT 4:52

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Lf3143qQIbo


----------



## BigPoppa

> _Originally posted by OG-CRENSHAW_@Feb 20 2009, 12:34 AM~13057486
> *LIFESTYLE ON TWINS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


o shit, I never even realized that.


----------



## 713Lowriderboy

Underclassmen @ the end


----------



## 79 coupe

AT about 1:50 into it you have the low from "bound by honor" Blood in Blood out

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9ESqKEI3z3w&feature=related 

 :biggrin:


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by OG-CRENSHAW+Feb 20 2009, 12:34 AM~13057486-->
> 
> 
> 
> LIFESTYLE ON TWINS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> i watched that movie and never noticed them :0 TWILIGHT ZONE and the 63 looks like tangerine ride :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 20 2009, 01:39 AM~13057647
> *Wrap around a telephone pole? Anybody care to let me know what that means?
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> i heard different, i heard that after it was sold they kept hopping it and finally fucked the frame up
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by Mr. [email protected] 20 2009, 02:07 AM~13057701
> *CLEAN ASS DEUCE AT 4:52
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Lf3143qQIbo
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> yeah i remember that
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 20 2009, 10:00 AM~13059232
> *Underclassmen @ the end
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> and when he first went to the college
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-79 coupe_@Feb 20 2009, 12:54 PM~13060769
> *AT about  1:50 into it you have the low from "bound by honor" Blood in Blood out
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9ESqKEI3z3w&feature=related
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


man that merc is clean :cheesy:


----------



## Lowridin IV Life

> _Originally posted by OG-CRENSHAW_@Feb 20 2009, 12:34 AM~13057486
> *LIFESTYLE ON TWINS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


:0 Never noticed those before


----------



## H8R PROOF

> _Originally posted by OG-CRENSHAW_@Feb 20 2009, 12:34 AM~13057486
> *LIFESTYLE ON TWINS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :0 TWILIGHT-ZONE & WHAT LOOKS LIKE STONED IMMACULATE WHEN IT WAS CAFE 63 :biggrin:


----------



## Ragtop Ted

> i know im sure im leaving a few out but will post em up as i think about them :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I fell in love with this car when i saw boys n the hood. I'm lookin for a rag tre now.
> 
> Good post homie
Click to expand...


----------



## Ragtop Ted

> _Originally posted by mkvelidadon_@Feb 20 2009, 12:39 AM~13057647
> *Wrap around a telephone pole? Anybody care to let me know what that means?
> *


For some reason its common for people to say that about cars that aren't around any more.


----------



## Anaheim74

> _Originally posted by ElMonte74'_@Jan 16 2009, 09:40 PM~12728996
> *Splinter
> 
> _L1Dhlg1uOk&feature=channel
> 
> 0:10 - 0:18
> 
> 6:19-6:21
> 
> 1G5wg7jmH8E&feature=channel
> 
> 1:32-3:13
> *


the 64 in the drive-by scene belonged to my homeboy from Shades Of Brown


----------



## OG-CRENSHAW

Born in East LA


----------



## ALCATRAZ

> _Originally posted by Ragtop Ted_@Feb 20 2009, 08:33 PM~13064446
> *For some reason its common for people to say that about cars that aren't around any more.
> *


:biggrin:


----------



## ALCATRAZ

> _Originally posted by OG-CRENSHAW_@Feb 21 2009, 01:14 AM~13066857
> *Born in East LA
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


:cheesy: Funny-ass movie. Any pics of the buggy he drives at the beginnning? :biggrin:


----------



## OG-CRENSHAW

> _Originally posted by calilife83_@Feb 21 2009, 02:16 AM~13066873
> *:cheesy: Funny-ass movie. Any pics of the buggy he drives at the beginnning? :biggrin:
> *


----------



## B_A_RIDER

theres that juiced 64 drop the nazis are driving in that movie where justin timberlake and them kill that kid... cant remember the name of it.

and theres the truck and maybe some others in Froggs hood in colors.


----------



## 66wita6

HMMM,WAS'NT THIER A SERIES LIKE THE C.S.I OF TODAY,XCEPT IT WAS A DOCTER AND HIS SIDE KICK,QUIMBY M.D? I MEMBER IT HAD SUM LOLOS WHEN THE DOC HAD TO GO TO THE BARRIO TO VISIT A PATIENT :dunno:


----------



## nyd40cal

> _Originally posted by B_A_RIDER_@Feb 21 2009, 04:23 AM~13067078
> *theres that juiced 64 drop the nazis are driving in that movie where justin timberlake and them kill that kid... cant remember the name of it.
> 
> and theres the truck and maybe some others in Froggs hood in colors.
> *



yeah Alpha Dog.


picture sucks but this is all I could find


----------



## CHUKO 204

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Feb 18 2009, 06:58 PM~13043241
> *Don't forget this one!!!...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## CHUKO 204

> _Originally posted by OG-CRENSHAW_@Feb 19 2009, 12:45 AM~13047277
> *Charles Bronson on Death Wish 2
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## H8R PROOF

WHAT BOUT THE BLUE GLASS-HOUSE IN THE HUNTER WITH STEVE Mc QUEEN......IMPERIALS cc I DO BELIEVE :biggrin:


----------



## JMONEY

that delta 88rideing down the street in media when the lady who got put out pulls up.


----------



## 713Lowriderboy




----------



## CHUKO 204

> _Originally posted by OG-CRENSHAW_@Feb 21 2009, 01:14 AM~13066857
> *Born in East LA
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## jit

::FOR SALE::

IN GOOD CONDITION

NOV 1997 - SEPT 2007 

ISSUES OF LOWRIDER MAGAZINE

112 ISSUES ALL TOGETHER

ONLY MISSING 8 ISSUES

1.DEC 97
2.FEB 98
3.SEPT 00
4.AUG 02
5.FEB 07
6.MAY 07
7.JUNE 07
8.JULY 07

$100 FLAT










U CAN ALSO HAVE THE CRATES 

CONTACT ME IF INTERESTED

[email protected]


----------



## mkvelidadon

> _Originally posted by OG-CRENSHAW_@Feb 21 2009, 12:14 AM~13066857
> *Born in East LA
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


64 or trey?


----------



## MikeS

badguys driving ghouse on 14s and 5.20's.


----------



## Firefly

> _Originally posted by MikeS_@Feb 25 2009, 01:43 PM~13105870
> *badguys driving ghouse on 14s and 5.20's.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I cut a few scenes out from that episode and uploaded them to youtube. There's a patterned out '63 rag in the first scene too :0


----------



## CHUKO 204

> _Originally posted by mkvelidadon_@Feb 25 2009, 01:43 AM~13105522
> *64 or trey?
> *


64 Homie


----------



## Bigsmooth

Tony Danza, Chandelor Bing, and Lowriders??? Tony Danza Hittin switches and a layin sparks.

At 1:25

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GPkkgZ9BQ84&feature=related

Then on next part look at the huge failure this is way worse than a corvette with spokes only on one side of the car and rally's on the other. They manage to turn a 2 door chevy into a 80's 4 door ford

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FQyBo4MkUBg&feature=related


----------



## maddhopper

> _Originally posted by Bigsmooth_@Feb 25 2009, 11:37 AM~13107901
> *Then on next part look at the huge failure this is way worse than a corvette with spokes only on one side of the car and rally's on the other.  They manage to turn a 2 door chevy into a 80's 4 door ford
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FQyBo4MkUBg&feature=related
> *



wow.. that was sad... :biggrin:


----------



## PORT_CITY_RYDA

Leslie Neilson in Wrongfully Accused


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by Mr.74+Feb 20 2009, 11:56 PM~13066279-->
> 
> 
> 
> the 64 in the drive-by scene belonged to my homeboy from Shades Of Brown
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> really it was clean
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 21 2009, 01:14 AM~13066857
> *Born in East LA
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> loved that movie
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 21 2009, 01:26 AM~13066906
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> loved the bug
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 21 2009, 12:20 PM~13068967
> *HMMM,WAS'NT THIER A SERIES LIKE THE C.S.I OF TODAY,XCEPT IT WAS A DOCTER AND HIS SIDE KICK,QUIMBY M.D? I MEMBER IT HAD SUM LOLOS WHEN THE DOC HAD TO GO TO THE BARRIO TO VISIT A PATIENT :dunno:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 25 2009, 05:56 AM~13106004
> *I cut a few scenes out from that episode and uploaded them to youtube. There's a patterned out '63 rag in the first scene too  :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> well i never knew that what was the name of the episode so i can watch it when ever it comes on
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Bigsmooth_@Feb 25 2009, 10:37 AM~13107901
> *Tony Danza,  Chandelor Bing,  and Lowriders???    Tony Danza Hittin switches and a layin sparks.
> 
> At 1:25
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GPkkgZ9BQ84&feature=related
> 
> Then on next part look at the huge failure this is way worse than a corvette with spokes only on one side of the car and rally's on the other.  They manage to turn a 2 door chevy into a 80's 4 door ford
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FQyBo4MkUBg&feature=related
> *


that impala was clean and the second part was failerific


----------



## ElMonte74'

Shorty's Glass House :biggrin: 

1s2dngVx24o&feature=related


----------



## scanlessfool

Call Me Bias


----------



## mkvelidadon

> _Originally posted by scanlessfool_@Feb 26 2009, 01:00 AM~13116079
> *Call Me Bias
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


BLVD NITES?


----------



## English

Baby Boy


----------



## English




----------



## English




----------



## English




----------



## English




----------



## English




----------



## English




----------



## English




----------



## English




----------



## Firefly

> _Originally posted by ElMonte74'_@Feb 26 2009, 08:29 AM~13115395
> *well i never knew that what was the name of the episode so i can watch it when
> *


The episode is called: Race for Life


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by mkvelidadon+Feb 26 2009, 02:01 AM~13116085-->
> 
> 
> 
> BLVD NITES?
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> SI
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 26 2009, 03:28 AM~13116249
> *Baby Boy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> NEVER WATCHED THAT MOVIE BUT ITS ALWAYS ON :0
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Firefly_@Feb 26 2009, 10:39 AM~13118049
> *The episode is called: Race for Life
> *


COOL THANKS FIREFLY


----------



## El Aztec Pride

> _Originally posted by OG-CRENSHAW_@Feb 21 2009, 01:14 AM~13066857
> *Born in East LA
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :biggrin: DATS "CLEMENTE FUENTES" FROM "TOGETHER" HE ALSO HAD DA "LOONY TOONS" DA PINK BLAZER!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## LVdroe

"incino man"/" The wood"... their some lo los in those movies.. homies


----------



## CHUKO 204

> _Originally posted by ElMonte74'_@Feb 25 2009, 11:30 PM~13115408
> *Shorty's Glass House :biggrin:
> 
> 1s2dngVx24o&feature=related
> *


----------



## CHUKO 204

> _Originally posted by English_@Feb 26 2009, 03:39 AM~13116262
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## 713Lowriderboy

Heartbreaker


----------



## Lowridin IV Life

> _Originally posted by English+Feb 26 2009, 03:28 AM~13116249-->
> 
> 
> 
> Baby Boy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 26 2009, 03:35 AM~13116256
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-English_@Feb 26 2009, 03:39 AM~13116262
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## mkvelidadon

> _Originally posted by English_@Feb 26 2009, 02:37 AM~13116259
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


lmao at that tire.


----------



## 214loco

You know wha other movie too...i was just watchin the other day... "Upper Classman" with Nick Cannon, there was a blue '64 and a part wheres a strip of clean rides...i liked the regal on there...


----------



## ORLANDO CAR PARTS

dead hommies.. had a couple


----------



## og58pontiac

There was a spy movie where LIFESTYLE cc shows up near the end of the movie with guns drawn to stop some Germans or Russians from chasing a college student mistaken for a spy or something like that.I think it's called"Gotcha". Anyone from LIFESTYLE care to add anything on that?


----------



## CHUKO 204

:0 :0 :0


----------



## ICEBLOCC

Does anyone have dat one from da Friut of da loom comercial?


----------



## English

Thicker Than Water


----------



## English




----------



## English




----------



## English




----------



## English




----------



## CHUKO 204

> _Originally posted by English_@Feb 27 2009, 03:14 PM~13130709
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## OG-CRENSHAW

Cobra!


----------



## OneLowBull

Breakin 2 had lolos in it.


----------



## CHUKO 204

> _Originally posted by OG-CRENSHAW_@Mar 1 2009, 12:23 AM~13142707
> *Cobra!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I'm gonna have to watch that again now :biggrin:


----------



## BIG RED

> _Originally posted by Lifestyle Spy_@Feb 17 2009, 01:26 AM~13025854
> *That El Camino was actually called CRAZY CAMINO. It was originally owned by Ray "POKEY" Mendoza from LIFESTYLE. It was then sold to LIFESTYLE member Leonard "CHOLO LEONARD" Diaz some time around 1978. Leonard added a lot to the car including chroming the engine and suspension. He also added the murals on the tailgate, done by a newcomer named Raul Jimenez. Raul did many murals for LIFESTYLE cars and was getting very very good at them, but tragically he was killed in an auto accident. Crazy Camino and L.A. Woman have very simular colors and patterns, but L.A. Woman (owned by Sorel Knobbler by the way) had it's murals done by the world famous MR. CARTOON. The cars do look a lot alike but there's probably close to 20 years in between them. Didn't mean to get long winded, but I hope that answers the question.........Spy
> *


Thanks for the story.



> _Originally posted by OG-CRENSHAW+Feb 20 2009, 01:34 AM~13057486-->
> 
> 
> 
> LIFESTYLE ON TWINS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-BigPoppa_@Feb 20 2009, 09:16 AM~13058454
> *o shit, I never even realized that.
> *


X8913647836843682489755492784834 :0


----------



## nyd40cal

> _Originally posted by OG-CRENSHAW_@Mar 1 2009, 02:23 AM~13142707
> *Cobra!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *






Daaammm you went way back......I havent' seen that movie since I was like 6yrs old :uh:


----------



## GMCTROCA

> _Originally posted by Bigsmooth_@Feb 25 2009, 10:37 AM~13107901
> *Tony Danza,  Chandelor Bing,  and Lowriders???     Tony Danza Hittin switches and a layin sparks.
> 
> At 1:25
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GPkkgZ9BQ84&feature=related
> 
> Then on next part look at the huge failure this is way worse than a corvette with spokes only on one side of the car and rally's on the other.   They manage to turn a 2 door chevy into a 80's 4 door ford
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FQyBo4MkUBg&feature=related
> *


THE CAR WAS A 69 CAPRICE THE OWNER WAS RODGER FROM THE CAR CLUB TECHNIQUES FROM THE LA CHAPTER


----------



## copone cad

> _Originally posted by CHUKO 204_@Feb 27 2009, 02:55 PM~13130081
> *:0  :0  :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


never notice the 61 turned into a 63.


----------



## 713Lowriderboy

High School High


----------



## OG-CRENSHAW

RED NECK DRIVIN THIS 59 ALCO ON BLACKSHEEP


----------



## OG-CRENSHAW

BLAST FROM THE PAST!


----------



## OG-CRENSHAW

AIRHEAD!


----------



## OG-CRENSHAW

WAIST DEEP!


----------



## OG-CRENSHAW

MY FAMILY!


----------



## mkvelidadon

> _Originally posted by OG-CRENSHAW_@Mar 2 2009, 12:26 AM~13150778
> *MY FAMILY!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Nothing beats puerto ricans and cubans acting a chicano role and driving the stereo-typical bomb.  :biggrin:


----------



## English




----------



## English




----------



## English




----------



## individualsbox

brady bunch movie


----------



## individualsbox

i used to write them down years ago.. all of them have been confirmed with a lowrider,so here 

lowrider weekend
lb4
straight out of compton
soulplane
devils knight
lowrider cas wash
ink
fulgazl
a man apart
out on patrol
herbie goes to monte carlo
the animal
malibu's most wanted
breaking 2 break
american me
eddie gerraro (documnentory)
napolian dynomite
day without a mexican
escape to la
bruce almighty
latin kingz
ali -g ( inda house)
urban jungle
charlies angels (full trottle) troy's rollerz only vert 1963
crackers
vato
2 g's &a set of keys
bringing down the house
only the strong
trippin
who's the man
she's out of control
the hot chick
the endless summer 2
blood in blood out
lone star state of mind
spy hard
the milagro beanfeild wat
replacement killers
the cop
the breaks
father of the bride 2
burn hollywood burn
hot boyz
bullworth
3 strikes
the jerk
blast from the past
twins
austin powers (the spy who shagged me)
ausin powers (gold member)
smile now cry later
scary movie
mr hollands opus
nutty professor 
dr do little 2 
dr do little
fakin da funk
inspector gadget (the car has hydros..)
menace to society
angle eyes
corvett summer
thinker then water
mi vida loca
houseparty 1
rushhour
hight school high
training day
friday
next friday
cheech and chong nice dreams
cheech and chong next movie
cheech and chong up in smoke
cheech and chong montecarlo
cheech and chong born in east la
boyz in the hood
don't be a menace to south central (while drinking your juice in the hood)
boulevard knights
heartbreaker
wrongfully accused
airheads
gone in 60 seconds
substitute
rising sun
enccno man
gang related
selena
party animals
roadkings
robots
the man

INDIVIDUALS CAR CLUB RIDES WHERE IN
the wash
houseparty 3
dead hommies
brady bunch movie


----------



## ElMonte74'

Milagro beanfeild war was bad ass movie nothing but New Mexico Lows


----------



## mkvelidadon

You mean the gadget mobile, a 1964 Lincoln Continental? Lmao at the clip here where the bitch FAILS miserably trying to get ride of the dude videotaping the car.


----------



## CHUKO 204

> _Originally posted by OG-CRENSHAW_@Mar 2 2009, 12:22 AM~13150563
> *BLAST FROM THE PAST!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


whats that from Homie


----------



## CHUKO 204

> _Originally posted by OG-CRENSHAW_@Mar 2 2009, 12:38 AM~13150635
> *AIRHEAD!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## 713Lowriderboy




----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@Mar 4 2009, 11:05 PM~13186870
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


never saw heard it sucked but it had alot of nice cars


----------



## 713Lowriderboy

> _Originally posted by ElMonte74'_@Mar 5 2009, 01:12 AM~13186947
> *never saw heard it sucked but it had alot of nice cars
> *



:yessad: :yessad: :yessad:


----------



## 713Lowriderboy

Damn, all these posts were from the same movie




> _Originally posted by rob957+Jan 7 2009, 03:33 AM~12630269-->
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wOJHXDgIq9w
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 13 2009, 10:10 PM~12696197
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by Crenshaw's [email protected] 18 2009, 08:58 PM~13043241
> *Don't forget this one!!!...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-PORT_CITY_RYDA_@Feb 26 2009, 12:31 AM~13114812
> *Leslie Neilson in Wrongfully Accused
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by Bandido$_@Jan 12 2009, 08:08 PM~12684755
> *Harsh Times
> Caddy :cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


whats funny is when the lac pulls up they are bumpin Daisy Dukes :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## old low&slo

eddie money video called shakin
there was a movie I cant remember the name of it with paul rodriguez
and john schneider in it they were like rival bail bondsmen or somethin
and paul drove like a blue 63 or 64 impala.
and john schneider did not carry a gun but instead he carried baseballs
and wail somebody with it instead . kind of a dumb movie but bad car.


----------



## _Bandido_

there was this movie came out some 10 years ago this white dude gets his jaguar stolen and then later in the movie they got that thing on 100 spokes and chain steering wheel wish I remembered the name tho


----------



## BigMandoAZ

> _Originally posted by Bandido$_@Mar 7 2009, 06:19 PM~13211869
> *there was this movie came out some 10 years ago this white dude gets his jaguar stolen and then later in the movie they got that thing on 100 spokes and chain steering wheel wish I remembered the name tho
> *


it had switches too! i know which cant remember the name either


----------



## BigMandoAZ

there is one with paul rodriguez to. he had a blue 64 in that one


----------



## mkvelidadon

> _Originally posted by Bandido$_@Mar 7 2009, 05:19 PM~13211869
> *there was this movie came out some 10 years ago this white dude gets his jaguar stolen and then later in the movie they got that thing on 100 spokes and chain steering wheel wish I remembered the name tho
> *


The Principal?


----------



## _Sweet_Baby_Girl




----------



## Sixty34me

> _Originally posted by OG-CRENSHAW_@Mar 2 2009, 12:38 AM~13150635
> *AIRHEAD!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


damn looks like an I plaque in that one


----------



## BIG RED

> _Originally posted by CHUKO 204_@Mar 2 2009, 06:07 PM~13156441
> *whats that from Homie
> *


Blast from the past.

Google it.


----------



## CHUKO 204

> _Originally posted by BIG RED_@Mar 8 2009, 01:27 AM~13214804
> *Blast from the past.
> 
> Google it.
> *


  Thanks Homie


----------



## PORT_CITY_RYDA

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@Mar 7 2009, 12:55 AM~13206520
> *Damn, all these posts were from the same movie
> *


yea but it was a funny azz movie :cheesy:


----------



## BigMandoAZ

There is a caddy thats hops in the brady bunch movie. When they are pulling into school. I cant find it on you tube. I think that one had a plaque too.


----------



## CHUKO 204




----------



## Lowridin IV Life




----------



## benz88

there was a lowrider cop car in that movie with the fat "Dr.dre"


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by benz88_@Mar 8 2009, 10:23 PM~13221453
> *there was a lowrider cop car in that movie with the fat "Dr.dre"
> *


i like that movie :biggrin:


----------



## osolo59

> _Originally posted by benz88_@Mar 9 2009, 12:23 AM~13221453
> *there was a lowrider cop car in that movie with the fat "Dr.dre"
> *


whos the man


----------



## 214loco

What about the MC from the show "Breaking Bad" theres a clean ride that the whiteboy drive......


----------



## osolo59

best one ever watch she breaks a ball joint


----------



## sureñosbluez

http://i41.tinypic.com/23tqbnp.jpg[/IMG
[img]http://i44.tinypic.com/24yqmu1.jpg
THE BLUE 63 now is called foxy brown


----------



## scanlessfool

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@Mar 4 2009, 11:05 PM~13186870
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


That's not even the original cover. Just perpetuating sterotypes.


----------



## CHUKO 204

> _Originally posted by osolo59_@Mar 9 2009, 12:30 AM~13222153
> *best one ever watch she breaks a ball joint
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## CHUKO 204




----------



## CHUKO 204




----------



## Lowridin IV Life

> _Originally posted by osolo59_@Mar 9 2009, 12:30 AM~13222153
> *best one ever watch she breaks a ball joint
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


   When I was younger I used to rewind this part and play it over and over :biggrin:


----------



## rob957

> _Originally posted by juicedinsanta12_@Feb 17 2009, 07:55 PM~13032124
> *2pac drives this exact regal in GANG RELATED
> *


any clip?


----------



## bigvocho

Anyone remember the sprite commercial a few years ago with the hoppin impala 62-64


----------



## _Bandido_

> _Originally posted by mkvelidadon_@Mar 8 2009, 12:52 AM~13213418
> *The Principal?
> *


na that movie was more like a comedy teen movie
it was back in 97 or something like that


----------



## _Bandido_

> _Originally posted by bigvocho_@Mar 10 2009, 03:16 AM~13233347
> *Anyone remember the sprite commercial a few years ago with the hoppin impala 62-64
> *


was it a yellow one?


----------



## CHUKO 204




----------



## maddhopper

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nJIPwZ-bPSY

1964(?) Buick Lesabre - 40 seconds in...


----------



## maddhopper

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sG3M5uAG-GU

7:11 -- Lifestyle lincoln


----------



## 66wita6

JUST SEEN THIS ONE THIS PAST WEEKEND WITH MY DAUGHTER,NICK CANNON,"UNDERCLASSMEN"?HE'S A DITECTIVE THAT GOES BACK TO HIGH SCHOOL,AT THE END HE GIVES HIS SARGE A BLUE 63/64 CONVT CORVETTE WITH SWITCHES..


----------



## PURO ORGULLO 89

ey wut about the one were queen latifa gets shot up SET IT OFF


----------



## CHUKO 204

> _Originally posted by osolo59_@Mar 9 2009, 12:30 AM~13222153
> *best one ever watch she breaks a ball joint
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## PURO ORGULLO 89

tambien some minis in only the strong survive


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by osolo59+Mar 9 2009, 12:30 AM~13222153-->
> 
> 
> 
> best one ever watch she breaks a ball joint
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> i love that movie :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by CHUKO [email protected] 9 2009, 10:02 AM~13223984
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :0
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-maddhopper_@Mar 10 2009, 07:28 PM~13241840
> *http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sG3M5uAG-GU
> 
> 7:11  -- Lifestyle lincoln
> *


clean


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by maddhopper_@Mar 10 2009, 07:17 PM~13241657
> *http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nJIPwZ-bPSY
> 
> 1964(?) Buick Lesabre - 40 seconds in...
> *


clean lesabre :biggrin: ok thats not the movie i was thinking of i was thinking of jim belushi's The Principle with that bad ass purple 68 :0

EDX5uGDvKUA&feature=related

its at 7:06 but doesn't show it till 7:47


----------



## CHUKO 204




----------



## 66wita6

> _Originally posted by 66wita6_@Mar 10 2009, 07:36 PM~13241948
> *JUST SEEN THIS ONE THIS PAST WEEKEND WITH MY DAUGHTER,NICK CANNON,"UNDERCLASSMEN"?HE'S A DITECTIVE THAT GOES BACK TO HIGH SCHOOL,AT THE END HE GIVES HIS SARGE A BLUE 63/64 CONVT CORVETTE WITH SWITCHES..
> *


 :biggrin: THIS IS THE VETTE THEY USED....








CHECH MARIN WAS THE SARGE THATWAS HITTEN THE SWITCHES


----------



## CHUKO 204




----------



## 66wita6

> _Originally posted by 66wita6_@Mar 10 2009, 07:36 PM~13241948
> *JUST SEEN THIS ONE THIS PAST WEEKEND WITH MY DAUGHTER,NICK CANNON,"UNDERCLASSMEN"?HE'S A DITECTIVE THAT GOES BACK TO HIGH SCHOOL,AT THE END HE GIVES HIS SARGE A BLUE 63/64 CONVT CORVETTE WITH SWITCHES..
> *


MY BAD,I WAS LOOKING FOR THE VIDEO CLIP,WHEN I SEEN THE TRAILER FOR THE MOVIE,I DIDN'T SEE THE BEGINING OF THE MOVIE WITH HER,BUT NICK RYDES UP TO THE SCHOOL IN A CONVT 64......
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TugBJXuy4bs
:uh:SEE IF THAT WORKS?


----------



## CHUKO 204

> _Originally posted by 66wita6_@Mar 14 2009, 05:06 PM~13281578
> *MY BAD,I WAS LOOKING FOR THE VIDEO CLIP,WHEN I SEEN THE TRAILER FOR THE MOVIE,I DIDN'T SEE THE BEGINING OF THE MOVIE WITH HER,BUT NICK RYDES UP TO THE SCHOOL IN A CONVT 64......
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TugBJXuy4bs
> :uh:SEE IF THAT WORKS?
> *


----------



## gasman

i just got done watching class act. (old as hell) and kid drives that lowrider truck that doesn't get up very high. even play crashes his bike in the school parkinglot into a perfectly good purple 63 impalla


----------



## Lowridin IV Life

> _Originally posted by CHUKO 204_@Mar 14 2009, 05:21 PM~13281663
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## 713Lowriderboy

In the trailer for Crank: High Voltage

0:58 - 1:01


----------



## CHUKO 204




----------



## Harley Starr

> _Originally posted by 66wita6_@Mar 13 2009, 08:45 PM~13274654
> *:biggrin: THIS IS THE VETTE THEY USED....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CHECH MARIN WAS THE SARGE THATWAS HITTEN THE SWITCHES
> *


nice I KNOW there are ALOT of people hating on this one, but I love it


----------



## 66wita6

:biggrin: 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uiJVrCNZGkU
<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/uiJVrCNZGkU&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/uiJVrCNZGkU&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>
SEE IF IT WORKS,2 MINS INTO IT :thumbsup:


----------



## ac0989

LOL :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## bmorelac

THIS IS A COOL ASS TOPIC, REMEMBER THE MOVIE "A FEW GOOD MEN"? TOM CRUISE WAS DRIVING THAT BLUE 4-DOOR 63?


----------



## ALCATRAZ

> _Originally posted by ac0989_@Mar 25 2009, 09:07 PM~13391633
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOL :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


:thumbsup: That ride is tight!

Didn't C&L Hydraulics do the work on this Lac? :dunno:


----------



## SW713

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@Mar 5 2009, 01:05 AM~13186870
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



man that movie sucked soo bad.

miklo and cruzito from blood in blood out had crappy ass movie careers after that..


----------



## 66wita6

> _Originally posted by 66wita6_@Mar 25 2009, 08:40 PM~13391305
> *:biggrin:
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uiJVrCNZGkU
> <object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/uiJVrCNZGkU&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/uiJVrCNZGkU&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>
> SEE IF IT WORKS,2 MINS INTO IT :thumbsup:
> *


 :uh: WAS THIS ONE OF THEE DUKES BOMB?


----------



## MotownScandal

just watched "my babys daddy" on comedy central and eddie griffin drives a low


----------



## CHUKO 204

> _Originally posted by ac0989_@Mar 25 2009, 09:07 PM~13391633
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOL :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :thumbsup: Ya Baby :biggrin:


----------



## tryin2getlow

there was a bunch in escape from la. cali breaks away from america and there are still lowriders haha


----------



## tryin2getlow

and a handfull in rising sun with shawn connery and wesley snipes


----------



## mkvelidadon

> _Originally posted by rivistyle_@Mar 26 2009, 03:23 PM~13399303
> *man that movie sucked soo bad.
> 
> miklo and cruzito from blood in blood out had crappy ass movie careers after that..
> *


"miklo" and "cruzito" actually had "careers?"


----------



## osolo59

watch 1.12


----------



## Silentdawg

set it off trailer
1.23 and some. that was a good movie 
the 62 and queen latifa gets it..


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by Silentdawg_@Apr 13 2009, 06:42 AM~13559311
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> set it off trailer
> 1.23 and some. that was a good movie
> the 62 and queen latifa gets it..
> *


such a good movie


----------



## CHUKO 204

> _Originally posted by Silentdawg_@Apr 13 2009, 05:42 AM~13559311
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> set it off trailer
> 1.23 and some. that was a good movie
> the 62 and queen latifa gets it..
> *


----------



## King Daddy

> _Originally posted by Silentdawg_@Apr 13 2009, 07:42 AM~13559311
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> set it off trailer
> 1.23 and some. that was a good movie
> the 62 and queen latifa gets it..
> *


Such a sad ending for the car.


----------



## CHUKO 204

> _Originally posted by King Daddy_@Apr 13 2009, 11:41 AM~13561554
> *Such a sad ending for the car.
> *


 :yessad: :yessad: :yessad:


----------



## STYLEZ_Y_SUP

MANNNNN !!! YA'LL FORGOT BOUT THE THE MINI TRUCK IN MI VIDA LOCA WITH THE DANCING BED.


----------



## eric64impala

> _Originally posted by Bandido$_@Jan 16 2009, 06:24 PM~12727601
> *Dirty(2005)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: thats my 64 thanx for postin this pics


----------



## 66wita6

"SUAVECITO",NISSAN HARDBODY :thumbsup: 
























:thumbsup:


----------



## ElMonte74'

that movie was bad ass


----------



## CHUKO 204

> _Originally posted by 66wita6_@Apr 18 2009, 12:54 PM~13615682
> *"SUAVECITO",NISSAN HARDBODY :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## Sixty34me

> _Originally posted by osolo59_@Mar 9 2009, 12:30 AM~13222153
> *best one ever watch she breaks a ball joint
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


man I always wanted to see the truck those guys are in. it looks like it has candy patterns.


----------



## OneLowBull

> _Originally posted by Sixty34me_@Apr 18 2009, 08:45 PM~13617878
> *man I always wanted to see the truck those guys are in. it looks like it has candy patterns.
> *


was a blazer but i dont see it break a ball joint anywhere in that scene


----------



## BRODIE

> _Originally posted by ElMonte74'_@Apr 19 2009, 08:57 AM~13615698
> *that movie was bad ass
> *


 :werd:


----------



## 66wita6

ANYMORE :dunno:


----------



## Sixty34me

> _Originally posted by OneLowBull_@Apr 18 2009, 08:53 PM~13618435
> *was a blazer but i dont see it break a ball joint anywhere in that scene
> *


it broke a lower ball joint it looks like. it happens right before its put on three. it is on the drivers side


----------



## MikeS

> _Originally posted by STYLEZ_Y_SUP_@Apr 17 2009, 03:43 PM~13604394
> *MANNNNN !!! YA'LL FORGOT BOUT THE THE MINI TRUCK IN MI VIDA LOCA WITH THE DANCING BED.
> *


 :biggrin: That was a cool car!!


----------



## MR.LAC

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@Jan 13 2009, 07:10 PM~12696197
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *


LOL forgot about this movie.


----------



## MR.LAC

> _Originally posted by Bandido$_@Jan 20 2009, 05:53 PM~12764575
> *How Could I Forget The Cheech & Chong Van :cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


lol


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST

> _Originally posted by osolo59_@Mar 9 2009, 12:30 AM~13222153
> *best one ever watch she breaks a ball joint
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I REMEMBER THE FIRST TIME I SAW THAT AND THOUGHT, "THOSE STUPID FUCKS DONT EVEN KNOW WHAT YEAR THAT RIDE IS!" THEY WERE SO USE TO SAYIN "6FOE" BECAUSE OF ICE CUBE, MACK TEN, SNOOP, DRE, AND SO ON, THAT THEY JUST CALL THAT OUT ON ANY YEAR IMPALA. :cheesy: .............."6 TRE!!!!"


----------



## osolo59

i hate when that happens :roflmao:


----------



## romero13

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## _Bandido_

> _Originally posted by eric64impala_@Apr 18 2009, 03:33 PM~13615565
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin: thats my 64 thanx for postin this pics
> *


 :0 Post up more bro


----------



## _Bandido_

> _Originally posted by mkvelidadon_@Apr 12 2009, 02:05 AM~13551017
> *"miklo" and "cruzito" actually had "careers?"
> *


:roflmao:


----------



## mkvelidadon




----------



## For Sale

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@Jan 13 2009, 07:10 PM~12696197
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *


haha thats my buddies old car.


----------



## gasman

i don't know if its famus but don't forget mack 10's impalla in that movie 'rhyme & reason' i think they show it twice if you on youtube one time is in part 7/10 the other 9/10


----------



## CHUKO 204

> _Originally posted by mkvelidadon_@Apr 21 2009, 11:26 PM~13651466
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Awesome movie :thumbsup:


----------



## CHUKO 204

> _Originally posted by osolo59_@Apr 21 2009, 08:38 PM~13649141
> *
> 
> 
> 
> i hate when that happens :roflmao:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## eric64impala

> _Originally posted by Bandido$_@Apr 21 2009, 07:45 PM~13649251
> *:0 Post up more bro
> *


my 64 was in this tv commercial also its the car on my avi :biggrin:


----------



## eric64impala

> _Originally posted by Bandido$_@Apr 21 2009, 07:45 PM~13649251
> *:0 Post up more bro
> *


it was in this one too its the 64 thats hopping :biggrin:


----------



## English

what about the 61 in My Name Is Earl


----------



## CHUKO 204

> _Originally posted by eric64impala_@Apr 24 2009, 01:40 AM~13674885
> *my 64 was in this tv commercial also its the car on my avi :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## CHUKO 204

> _Originally posted by eric64impala_@Apr 24 2009, 02:21 AM~13674944
> *it was in this one too its the 64 thats hopping :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## sureñosbluez

> _Originally posted by eric64impala_@Apr 24 2009, 02:40 AM~13674885
> *my 64 was in this tv commercial also its the car on my avi :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## MikeS

> _Originally posted by English_@Apr 26 2009, 09:08 PM~13693772
> *what about the 61 in My Name Is Earl
> *


 :biggrin: Love that show!


----------



## Silentdawg

hell yeah. wich episode was that?


----------



## CHUKO 204




----------



## English

> _Originally posted by Silentdawg_@Apr 27 2009, 09:40 AM~13700170
> *hell yeah. wich episode was that?
> *


its the episode when he buys Randy a new car


----------



## Lowridin IV Life

> _Originally posted by eric64impala_@Apr 24 2009, 02:21 AM~13674944
> *it was in this one too its the 64 thats hopping :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## wally dogg

fast inc...mtv show 1..wally dogg







:biggrin:


----------



## mkvelidadon

> _Originally posted by wally dogg_@Apr 27 2009, 03:39 PM~13706714
> *fast inc...mtv show 1..wally dogg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


chilllllll...they should give the owners and builders better attention then they do with the celebs or anybody driving them.


----------



## CHUKO 204

> _Originally posted by wally dogg_@Apr 27 2009, 04:39 PM~13706714
> *fast inc...mtv show 1..wally dogg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


----------



## _Bandido_

> _Originally posted by eric64impala+Apr 24 2009, 04:40 AM~13674885-->
> 
> 
> 
> my 64 was in this tv commercial also its the car on my avi :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-eric64impala_@Apr 24 2009, 05:21 AM~13674944
> *it was in this one too its the 64 thats hopping :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


:thumbsup:


----------



## osolo59

check this guys videos on youtube hes got a shit load of lowriders in movies


----------



## THE DOGGSTAR

> _Originally posted by mkvelidadon_@Apr 27 2009, 05:38 PM~13707350
> *chilllllll...they should give the owners and builders better attention then they do with the celebs or anybody driving them.
> *


 :uh: ....you putting too much on it ...it's just hollywood....relax


----------



## CHUKO 204




----------



## Lowridin IV Life

> _Originally posted by wally dogg_@Apr 27 2009, 04:39 PM~13706714
> *fast inc...mtv show 1..wally dogg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


----------



## CHUKO 204




----------



## CHUKO 204

The impala that was in Gran Torino


----------



## esoj1987

only pic i could find of this one, any one recognize it???


----------



## ''79blkmonte''

thats the one in selenas movie write


----------



## CHUKO 204

> _Originally posted by esoj1987_@May 2 2009, 12:51 PM~13764996
> *only pic i could find of this one, any one recognize it???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## chavez1mc

What about the 68 vert on Scarface


----------



## CHUKO 204

> _Originally posted by chavez1mc_@May 2 2009, 03:34 PM~13765854
> *What about the 68 vert on Scarface
> *


It's on here Homie :biggrin:


----------



## CHUKO 204

JADA even makes a diecast


----------



## B_A_RIDER

> _Originally posted by CHUKO 204_@May 2 2009, 07:17 AM~13763350
> *The impala that was in Gran Torino
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


doin it on the s-10 rims


----------



## CHUKO 204

> _Originally posted by B_A_RIDER_@May 2 2009, 04:54 PM~13766294
> *doin it on the s-10 rims
> *


It's a pretty clean ride


----------



## ALCATRAZ

> _Originally posted by wally dogg_@Apr 27 2009, 04:39 PM~13706714
> *fast inc...mtv show 1..wally dogg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


 :0 I recall seein that episode. You just show up out of nowhere three-wheelin. :thumbsup:


----------



## Silentdawg

> _Originally posted by CHUKO 204_@May 3 2009, 12:50 AM~13766280
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JADA even makes a diecast
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I wouldnt call that a lowrider now..


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by eric64impala+Apr 24 2009, 02:40 AM~13674885-->
> 
> 
> 
> my 64 was in this tv commercial also its the car on my avi :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> damn that bitch is clean homie hey that blue monte belongs to a dude on here :biggrin: any one know the song playing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 24 2009, 03:21 AM~13674944
> *it was in this one too its the 64 thats hopping :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :0
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-esoj1987_@May 2 2009, 01:51 PM~13764996
> *only pic i could find of this one, any one recognize it???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Selena  cars clean they had on ebay if i had the money i would of bought it :biggrin:


----------



## CHUKO 204




----------



## 66wita6

TRYING TO GET THE LAST SCENES OF AMERICAN GANGSTER,WHEN HE'S LET OUT OF PRISON,BLACK CUTLASS ROLLS BY HIM,THEN AS HE TALKS WITH THE DETECTIVE,A LINE OF LOLOS WITH PLAQUES ON THE OTHER SIDE OF THE STREET,DRASTIC C.C?


----------



## mkvelidadon

> _Originally posted by CHUKO 204_@May 2 2009, 07:17 AM~13763350
> *The impala that was in Gran Torino
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


shit looks mad wack and the dudes in the car were straight up *******.


----------



## CHUKO 204

> _Originally posted by 66wita6_@May 12 2009, 05:47 PM~13867246
> *TRYING TO GET THE LAST SCENES OF AMERICAN GANGSTER,WHEN HE'S LET OUT OF PRISON,BLACK CUTLASS ROLLS BY HIM,THEN AS HE TALKS WITH THE DETECTIVE,A LINE OF LOLOS WITH PLAQUES ON THE OTHER SIDE OF THE STREET,DRASTIC C.C?
> *


----------



## raki

> _Originally posted by BigPete_@Jan 15 2009, 09:49 AM~12704819
> *what about the car from the selena movie
> *


69 ragtop


----------



## lomation

whata bout Boulevard Nights. that had some classics on it!


----------



## English




----------



## English




----------



## English




----------



## English




----------



## English




----------



## English

Neighbourhood Sniper music video


----------



## English

Pineapple Express Master Deluxe


----------



## wally dogg

THIS IS FROM THE SET AND SHOOT OF THE MOVIE 'RUNNING GIRL' ...THE CADDIE IS' 'G' THANG' FROM THE MOVIE SUNDAY DRIVER ..GANGSTER'S FROM THE COMPTON CHAPTER MAJESTICS CAR CLUB THE OTHER CARS ARE MAJESTIC'S CARS TOO :biggrin:[CIRA-1998-99?]..OH YEA THAT'S 'G' THANG OPPENING FOR MACK TEN IN THE BACKYARD BOOGIE VEDIO...NOW YOU KNOW :biggrin:


----------



## wally dogg

ANOTHER SHOT :biggrin:


----------



## wally dogg

'SUNDAY DRIVER' AND 'ABOVE THE LAW' POSTED UP FOR THE GM 2001 IMPALA COMMERCIAL... SHOT DOWNTOWN ..IT WAS ON TV AS THE THE 'OLD SCHOOL COMMERCIAL ANYBODY GOT THAT CLIP? :biggrin:


----------



## English




----------



## wally dogg

> _Originally posted by English_@May 15 2009, 02:20 PM~13898299
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## osolo59




----------



## CHUKO 204

> _Originally posted by English_@May 15 2009, 07:35 AM~13894717
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## CHUKO 204

> _Originally posted by osolo59_@May 15 2009, 02:58 PM~13898665
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## 66wita6

> _Originally posted by wally dogg_@May 15 2009, 02:08 PM~13898182
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 'SUNDAY DRIVER' AND 'ABOVE THE LAW' POSTED UP FOR THE GM 2001 IMPALA COMMERCIAL... SHOT DOWNTOWN ..IT WAS ON TV AS THE THE 'OLD SCHOOL COMMERCIAL ANYBODY GOT THAT CLIP? :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: WHAT UP WALLY DOGG,DON'T KNOW IF IT'LL WORK,BUT HERE IT IS....
<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/q8-cwEzPraI&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/q8-cwEzPraI&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>
OR
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q8-cwEzPraI
?


----------



## sureñosbluez

> damn that bitch is clean homie hey that blue monte belongs to a dude on here :biggrin: any one know the song playing
> 
> HEY ELMONTE74 THE SONG'S NAME IS SI SEÑOR OF A MEXICAN RAP GROUP CONTROL MACHETE :biggrin:


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by osolo59+May 15 2009, 03:58 PM~13898665-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 15 2009, 06:56 PM~13899995
> *:biggrin: WHAT UP WALLY DOGG,DON'T KNOW IF IT'LL WORK,BUT HERE IT IS....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OR
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q8-cwEzPraI
> ?
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> fixed. commercial ever gets old :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by sureñ[email protected] 16 2009, 12:30 AM~13902859
> *<!--QuoteBegin-ElMonte74'*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> _
> 
> 
> 
> *@May 5 2009, 02:33 PM~13793179
> 
> damn that bitch is clean homie hey that blue monte belongs to a dude on here :biggrin: any one know the song playing
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *
> HEY ELMONTE74 THE SONG'S NAME IS SI SEÑOR OF A MEXICAN RAP GROUP CONTROL MACHETE :biggrin:
> *
Click to expand...

cool thanks


----------



## FelonOne

> _Originally posted by English_@May 15 2009, 04:41 AM~13894765
> *Neighbourhood Sniper music video
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## MOSTHATED CC

The hot chick it's 5:15 on the video


----------



## gasman

i just found one. in the movie 'baby boy' look in the special features in the clips that didn't make the movie. theres a blue 64 jumpin around that was tight as hell


----------



## mando1981




----------



## wally dogg

> _Originally posted by 66wita6_@May 15 2009, 05:56 PM~13899995
> *:biggrin: WHAT UP WALLY DOGG,DON'T KNOW IF IT'LL WORK,BUT HERE IT IS....
> <object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/q8-cwEzPraI&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/q8-cwEzPraI&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>
> OR
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q8-cwEzPraI
> ?
> *


wow, that was the quick and short version of a already short commercial..but i see my son and if you don't blink me....sidenotes...that was to be shot sept 11 2001...ummm .it was called off for a few days...my car was the first car but i put my son in and they cut it out ..that cost me big time....i also did a three wheel that was off the hook but they did'nt put it in...damm it


----------



## OGUSO805

HERE IS THE 61 VERT FROM THE MAFIA MOVIE GOODFELLAS AND HERE IS MY 61 VERT. COULD BE THE SAME CAR, WHEN I BOUGHT IT THE GUY SAID IT WAS IN A FEW MOVIES AND VIDEOS BUT NEVER GOT ANY PAPER WORK SAYING WHAT MOVIES. BUT HE SAID IT CAME OUT IN A MACK-10 VIDEO "ITS LIKE THAT" IT SHOWS IT AT THE BEGIN W/ A SET OF WIRES THAT I ALSO HAVE.


----------



## English

> _Originally posted by OGUSO805_@May 20 2009, 06:46 PM~13947404
> *HERE IS THE 61 VERT FROM THE MAFIA MOVIE GOODFELLAS AND HERE IS MY 61 VERT. COULD BE THE SAME CAR, WHEN I BOUGHT IT THE GUY SAID IT WAS IN A FEW MOVIES AND VIDEOS BUT NEVER GOT ANY PAPER WORK SAYING WHAT MOVIES. BUT HE SAID IT CAME OUT IN A MACK-10 VIDEO "ITS LIKE THAT" IT SHOWS IT AT THE BEGIN W/ A SET OF WIRES THAT I ALSO HAVE.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## Bad Mamma Jamma

> _Originally posted by OGUSO805_@May 20 2009, 12:46 PM~13947404
> *HERE IS THE 61 VERT FROM THE MAFIA MOVIE GOODFELLAS AND HERE IS MY 61 VERT. COULD BE THE SAME CAR, WHEN I BOUGHT IT THE GUY SAID IT WAS IN A FEW MOVIES AND VIDEOS BUT NEVER GOT ANY PAPER WORK SAYING WHAT MOVIES. BUT HE SAID IT CAME OUT IN A MACK-10 VIDEO "ITS LIKE THAT" IT SHOWS IT AT THE BEGIN W/ A SET OF WIRES THAT I ALSO HAVE.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Looks like it! Nice car!


----------



## 66wita6

> _Originally posted by wally dogg_@May 18 2009, 12:02 PM~13921247
> *wow, that was the quick and short version of a already short commercial..but i see my son and if you don't blink me....sidenotes...that was to be shot sept 11 2001...ummm .it was called off for a few days...my car was the first car but i put my son in and they cut it out ..that cost me big time....i also did a three wheel that was off the hook but they did'nt put it in...damm it
> *


 :uh: DAMM,BET YA THAT WOULD'VE COME OUT CLEAN IN THE VIDEO


----------



## DrPhilMadeMeDoIt

Wally, you were crackin me up on Fast Inc. on MTV when those dudes wanted to borrow your car.


----------



## wally dogg

> _Originally posted by DrPhilMadeMeDoIt_@May 20 2009, 07:15 PM~13951599
> *Wally, you were crackin me up on Fast Inc. on MTV when those dudes wanted to borrow your car.
> *


....well tis will really crack you up..the first time to the beach they stopped the lo lo and put my homie in jail...and told me to get out of town ..i came back later to finshed the shoot and they stopped me again... and they came and begged not to tow the lo lo ...so that look they had was for real did'nt almost finsih that shoot..ant been back to hunington beach since :biggrin:


----------



## Glassed Out

> _Originally posted by OGUSO805_@May 20 2009, 11:46 AM~13947404
> *HERE IS THE 61 VERT FROM THE MAFIA MOVIE GOODFELLAS AND HERE IS MY 61 VERT. COULD BE THE SAME CAR, WHEN I BOUGHT IT THE GUY SAID IT WAS IN A FEW MOVIES AND VIDEOS BUT NEVER GOT ANY PAPER WORK SAYING WHAT MOVIES. BUT HE SAID IT CAME OUT IN A MACK-10 VIDEO "ITS LIKE THAT" IT SHOWS IT AT THE BEGIN W/ A SET OF WIRES THAT I ALSO HAVE.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


now that my friend is a clean ass 61


----------



## CHUKO 204

> _Originally posted by OGUSO805_@May 20 2009, 11:46 AM~13947404
> *HERE IS THE 61 VERT FROM THE MAFIA MOVIE GOODFELLAS AND HERE IS MY 61 VERT. COULD BE THE SAME CAR, WHEN I BOUGHT IT THE GUY SAID IT WAS IN A FEW MOVIES AND VIDEOS BUT NEVER GOT ANY PAPER WORK SAYING WHAT MOVIES. BUT HE SAID IT CAME OUT IN A MACK-10 VIDEO "ITS LIKE THAT" IT SHOWS IT AT THE BEGIN W/ A SET OF WIRES THAT I ALSO HAVE.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## mkvelidadon

> _Originally posted by OGUSO805_@May 20 2009, 10:46 AM~13947404
> *HERE IS THE 61 VERT FROM THE MAFIA MOVIE GOODFELLAS AND HERE IS MY 61 VERT. COULD BE THE SAME CAR, WHEN I BOUGHT IT THE GUY SAID IT WAS IN A FEW MOVIES AND VIDEOS BUT NEVER GOT ANY PAPER WORK SAYING WHAT MOVIES. BUT HE SAID IT CAME OUT IN A MACK-10 VIDEO "ITS LIKE THAT" IT SHOWS IT AT THE BEGIN W/ A SET OF WIRES THAT I ALSO HAVE.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Larger picture of that avatar?


----------



## osolo59

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=479660

the wash caddy for sale


----------



## KLIQUE64

hit up peter for any question you have


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by osolo59_@May 31 2009, 08:24 PM~14056064
> *http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=479660
> 
> the wash caddy for sale
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 better go to some one who'll treat it like a family member


----------



## CHUKO 204

> _Originally posted by osolo59_@May 31 2009, 07:24 PM~14056064
> *http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=479660
> 
> the wash caddy for sale
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## chicaddi




----------



## crazymexicano101

> _Originally posted by chicaddi_@Jun 7 2009, 04:50 PM~14120107
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## CHUKO 204

> _Originally posted by chicaddi_@Jun 7 2009, 04:50 PM~14120107
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## chicaddi

> _Originally posted by crazymexicano101_@Jun 7 2009, 09:31 PM~14121196
> *:thumbsup:
> *


we cant 4 get ramone


----------



## CHUKO 204

> _Originally posted by chicaddi_@Jun 9 2009, 06:05 PM~14143181
> *we cant 4 get ramone
> *


Thats my sons favorite :biggrin:


----------



## chicaddi

> _Originally posted by CHUKO 204_@Jun 10 2009, 02:33 PM~14150964
> *Thats my sons favorite :biggrin:
> *


mine too :biggrin:


----------



## CHUKO 204

> _Originally posted by chicaddi_@Jun 10 2009, 01:27 PM~14151455
> *mine too :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## SiD6

There was an Impala in the drive-by scene of movie "Falling Down",a 65 or 66 I don t know.Anyone has a photo and can tell what was it?


----------



## budgetblueoval

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sG3M5uAG-GU

at about 7 and 8 min into the clip.. and if i could i would still dress like that


----------



## English

> _Originally posted by budgetblueoval_@Jun 22 2009, 10:21 AM~14260079
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> at about 7 and 8 min into the clip.. and if i could i would still dress like that
> *


----------



## MiKLO

:0 :biggrin:


----------



## RealBarbers

> _Originally posted by peter cruz_@Jan 6 2009, 09:20 PM~12627776
> *<span style=\'color:blue\'>I own "El Duran" the 47 Chevrolet Fleetline from the movie "Mi Vida Loca" (My Crazy Life). </span>
> *


thats a clean ass car


----------



## MikeS

> _Originally posted by OGUSO805_@May 20 2009, 07:46 PM~13947404
> *HERE IS THE 61 VERT FROM THE MAFIA MOVIE GOODFELLAS AND HERE IS MY 61 VERT. COULD BE THE SAME CAR, WHEN I BOUGHT IT THE GUY SAID IT WAS IN A FEW MOVIES AND VIDEOS BUT NEVER GOT ANY PAPER WORK SAYING WHAT MOVIES. BUT HE SAID IT CAME OUT IN A MACK-10 VIDEO "ITS LIKE THAT" IT SHOWS IT AT THE BEGIN W/ A SET OF WIRES THAT I ALSO HAVE.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Stylish car! Love the movie too!


----------



## BigVics58

> _Originally posted by esoj1987_@May 2 2009, 12:51 PM~13764996
> *only pic i could find of this one, any one recognize it???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


dam! wonder where it is now???


----------



## MiKLO

> _Originally posted by BigVics58_@Jun 22 2009, 08:36 PM~14266917
> *dam! wonder where it is now???
> *


i think its still in San Antonio


----------



## CHUKO 204

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Jun 22 2009, 07:22 AM~14260542
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :0 :biggrin:
> *


what movie is this Homie


----------



## CoupeDTS

The Jerk


----------



## CoupeDTS

15 ans et demi


----------



## CoupeDTS

Strange Days










In plain site









southpark


----------



## CoupeDTS

Norbit


----------



## BigVics58

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Jun 23 2009, 06:15 AM~14270734
> *i think its still in San Antonio
> *


any recent pics of it maybe?


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST

> _Originally posted by English_@Jun 22 2009, 07:07 AM~14260493
> *
> *


i remember that shit! but why cant you dress like that?


----------



## MiKLO

> _Originally posted by CHUKO 204_@Jun 23 2009, 06:10 PM~14276339
> *what movie is this Homie
> *


its called james and the beast boy, hasnt came out yet...not a "famous" movie...my bad :biggrin:


----------



## Glassed Out

> _Originally posted by CoupeDTS_@Jun 23 2009, 05:59 PM~14276745
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Norbit
> *


DAMN I NEVER NOTICED THAT BUT HIS PLATE SAYS SELLNHOS


----------



## English

black lac at 1:04


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by CoupeDTS+Jun 23 2009, 06:57 PM~14276723-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Strange Days
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In plain site
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> southpark
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> in the first episode of in plain sight theirs a 69 impala on spokes in the back ground
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-CoupeDTS_@Jun 23 2009, 06:59 PM~14276745
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Norbit
> *


that caddy was also in another movie i cant remember what movie it was though


----------



## CHUKO 204

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Jun 24 2009, 09:22 AM~14282471
> *its called james and the beast boy, hasnt came out yet...not a "famous" movie...my bad :biggrin:
> *


----------



## CHUKO 204

> _Originally posted by CoupeDTS_@Jun 23 2009, 05:47 PM~14276650
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Jerk
> *


CLASSIC :biggrin:


----------



## CHOCOLATE TYE

> _Originally posted by Ragtop Ted_@Jan 6 2009, 06:15 PM~12625592
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :cheesy:
> *


HEY BIG PERM I MEAN WERM LOL :roflmao:


----------



## CHOCOLATE TYE

> _Originally posted by CoupeDTS_@Jun 23 2009, 05:47 PM~14276650
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Jerk
> *


HEY BLVD NIGHTS THE WHITE VERSION


----------



## DirtySanchez

American Gangster... extended DVD ending


----------



## dayton roller

anybody got pics of the droptop 64 impala and the blue 63 impala in 'fakin the funk''?


----------



## dayton roller

> _Originally posted by CHOCOLATE TYE_@Jul 7 2009, 02:42 AM~14397781
> *HEY BIG PERM I MEAN WERM LOL :roflmao:
> *


that shit was too funny!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 71_cougar

:worship: ahaaha


----------



## Harley Starr

> _Originally posted by CoupeDTS_@Jun 23 2009, 07:59 PM~14276745
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Norbit
> *


 :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## eric64impala

> _Originally posted by CoupeDTS_@Jun 23 2009, 04:47 PM~14276650
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Jerk
> *


this looks like the blvrd nights car even what you can see from the interior


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by 71_cougar+Jul 13 2009, 06:49 PM~14461917-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :worship: ahaaha
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :0 the munster mobile :biggrin:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-eric64impala_@Jul 16 2009, 08:59 PM~14498056
> *this looks like the blvrd nights car even what you can see from the interior
> *


it is the blvd nights car


----------



## romero13

> _Originally posted by CoupeDTS_@Jun 23 2009, 06:47 PM~14276650
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Jerk
> *


THATS THE MONTE FROM BLVD NIGHT CAUSE OF THE FRONT HEAD LIGHTS


----------



## Chicano Life

> _Originally posted by Rivis~N~Lacs_@Mar 26 2009, 05:23 PM~13399303
> *man that movie sucked soo bad.
> 
> miklo and cruzito from blood in blood out had crappy ass movie careers after that..
> *


i know this movie was not good but does anyone have it can you hook me up with a copy


----------



## HitemHard78

> _Originally posted by No Limit CC_@Jul 17 2009, 04:56 PM~14506783
> *i know this movie was not good but does anyone have it can you hook me up with a copy
> *


AMAZON THATS WHERE I GOT MINE


----------



## 66wita6

> _Originally posted by DirtySanchez_@Jul 12 2009, 07:04 AM~14448181
> *American Gangster... extended DVD ending
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :uh: HELL YEA,THIS THE SCENES I WAS TALKIN BOUT


----------



## CHUKO 204

> _Originally posted by eric64impala_@Jul 16 2009, 07:59 PM~14498056
> *this looks like the blvrd nights car even what you can see from the interior
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## lowdeville

> _Originally posted by Glassed Out_@Jun 24 2009, 10:52 AM~14282722
> *DAMN I NEVER NOTICED THAT BUT HIS PLATE SAYS SELLNHOS
> *


try and get that one.


----------



## BAGGD

[/quote]

If you look closely, Gypsy Rose is in the background at the beginning of this clip at 33 seconds.


----------



## BAGGD

> _Originally posted by 66wita6_@Apr 18 2009, 02:54 PM~13615682
> *"SUAVECITO",NISSAN HARDBODY :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :thumbsup:
> *


Whats the name of this clip on youtube?
I wanna see it. That's a bad A$$ mini.
:thumbsup:


----------



## CHUKO 204




----------



## old low&slo

>


If you look closely, Gypsy Rose is in the background at the beginning of this clip at 33 seconds. 
[/quote]

also if you look in the crowd around the hop jesse valadez is in the crowd too.


----------



## STR8RIDA

> _Originally posted by BAGGD_@Jul 21 2009, 12:25 PM~14539785
> *Whats the name of this clip on youtube?
> I wanna see it. That's a bad A$$ mini.
> :thumbsup:
> *


It is from the movie "La vida loca" I believe the mini is in the opening scene


----------



## STR8RIDA

> _Originally posted by STR8RIDA_@Jul 24 2009, 04:30 PM~14574252
> *It is from the movie "La vida loca" I believe the mini is in the opening scene
> *


"Mi Vida Loca" damn it it wont let me edit my post! :angry:


----------



## CHUKO 204




----------



## BAGGD

> _Originally posted by STR8RIDA_@Jul 24 2009, 07:30 PM~14574252
> *It is from the movie "La vida loca" I believe the mini is in the opening scene
> *


Cool man, thanks.
Couple weeks ago we were outside my canton sippin on some brews and we wanted to watch that scene of "Suavecito" on youtube and we could'nt find it. We were typing in sh*t like : Suavecito Mini, Truck from Mi vida loca, and we couldn't find it.
:dunno: 

It was probably the beer, then we eventually gave up.


----------



## STR8RIDA

> _Originally posted by BAGGD_@Jul 26 2009, 08:56 AM~14584832
> *Cool man, thanks.
> Couple weeks ago we were outside my canton sippin on some brews and we wanted to watch that scene of "Suavecito" on youtube and we could'nt find it. We were typing in sh*t like : Suavecito Mini, Truck from Mi vida loca, and we couldn't find it.
> :dunno:
> 
> It was probably the beer, then we eventually gave up.
> *


No prob I had a hard time finding the clips from the movie on youtube too


----------



## English




----------



## MiKLO

On the set of Machete today  
















Me and Danny Trejo








Steven Seagal








Michelle Rodriguez :biggrin: 








Me getting makeup :0 :roflmao: 









ill post more pics soon


----------



## FOSELONE

> _Originally posted by peter cruz_@Jan 6 2009, 08:20 PM~12627776
> *<span style=\'color:blue\'>I own "El Duran" the 47 Chevrolet Fleetline from the movie "Mi Vida Loca" (My Crazy Life). </span>
> *



thats crazy...my homie Art was in that movie...shadow...


----------



## MOSTHATED CC

Did anybody say that red 62 on hot chick


----------



## King Daddy

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Aug 14 2009, 09:09 PM~14773348
> *On the set of Machete today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Me and Danny Trejo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Steven Seagal
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Michelle Rodriguez :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Me getting makeup  :0  :roflmao:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ill post more pics soon
> *


So they decided to go a head and make a Machete movie.


----------



## MiKLO

> _Originally posted by King Daddy_@Aug 16 2009, 01:36 PM~14784394
> *So they decided to go a head and make a Machete movie.
> *


yeah, should be good  did you see the trailer or something?


----------



## CHUKO 204

> _Originally posted by King Daddy_@Aug 16 2009, 12:36 PM~14784394
> *So they decided to go a head and make a Machete movie.
> *


----------



## Silentdawg

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Aug 15 2009, 03:09 AM~14773348
> *On the set of Machete today
> 
> Me and Danny Trejo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


good to see the family reppin 
hope the plaque is visible in the movie also
:thumbsup:


----------



## MiKLO

> _Originally posted by Silentdawg_@Aug 17 2009, 04:03 PM~14794850
> *good to see the family reppin
> hope the plaque is visible in the movie also
> :thumbsup:
> *


me too


----------



## CHUKO 204

> _Originally posted by Silentdawg_@Aug 17 2009, 03:03 PM~14794850
> *good to see the family reppin
> hope the plaque is visible in the movie also
> :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by English+Aug 4 2009, 11:12 AM~14670885-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> wat movie was this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 14 2009, 08:09 PM~14773348
> *On the set of Machete today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Me and Danny Trejo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Steven Seagal
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Michelle Rodriguez :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Me getting makeup  :0  :roflmao:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ill post more pics soon
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> linc looks clean homie
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-MiKLO_@Aug 16 2009, 09:54 PM~14787994
> *yeah, should be good  did you see the trailer or something?
> *


it was on grindhouse


----------



## MiKLO

> _Originally posted by ElMonte74'_@Aug 20 2009, 10:15 PM~14834312
> *
> linc looks clean homie
> it was on grindhouse
> *


thanks homie


----------



## King Daddy

> _Originally posted by ElMonte74'_@Aug 20 2009, 11:15 PM~14834312
> *wat movie was this
> linc looks clean homie
> it was on grindhouse
> *


Correct. On Grindhouse, if you watch it with the commentary they are taklking about how the preview they made looked so good they wished they would have filmed enough to make a movie. They thought long enough about it and more then likely got positive feed back about making an actual production.


----------



## MiKLO

> _Originally posted by King Daddy_@Aug 22 2009, 11:24 PM~14851869
> *Correct. On Grindhouse, if you watch it with the commentary they are taklking about how the preview they made looked so good they wished they would have filmed enough to make a movie. They thought long enough about it and more then likely got positive feed back about making an actual production.
> *


----------



## mkvelidadon




----------



## 66wita6

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/kCWACgooqO0&hl=en&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/kCWACgooqO0&hl=en&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>
:thumbsup:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kCWACgooqO0
see if that works :uh:


----------



## 66wita6

corvette summer
































brotherhood of justice
























.


----------



## 66wita6

chips


----------



## 66wita6

disht wish II








ESCAPE FROM LA


----------



## lowlow94

> _Originally posted by rob957_@Jan 7 2009, 01:33 AM~12630269
> *http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wOJHXDgIq9w
> *


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wT276wf7XP8


----------



## lowlow94

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@May 16 2009, 04:00 AM~13903544
> *The hot chick it's 5:15 on the video
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


never noticed it had red walls on it :uh:


----------



## lowlow94

> _Originally posted by ElMonte74'_@Aug 20 2009, 09:15 PM~14834312
> *wat movie was this
> *


freedom writers, it wuz actually pretty good


----------



## 66wita6

> _Originally posted by 66wita6_@Nov 9 2009, 07:26 PM~15613395
> *chips
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :uh: WASN'T THIER AN EPISODE THAT 2 GUYS HAD A 69-70 IMPALA,THINK IT WAS ROAD RAGE SO THEY INSTALLED LIFTS TO THE REAR,AND SCRAPE THE SHIT OUT OF IT WHEN CONFRONTED ON THE FREEWAY?


----------



## 66wita6

THIS IS THE SITE SUMONE ELSE POSTED WHERE I GOT THE MOVIE LOLOS FROM,ITS FREAKIN BADASS,JUST DON'T KNOW HOW TO CHANGE THE CAR SEARCH?
http://imcdb.org/vehicles.php?make=&model=impala&page=1


----------



## copone cad

> _Originally posted by 66wita6_@Nov 12 2009, 06:31 PM~15648137
> *:uh: WASN'T THIER AN EPISODE THAT 2 GUYS HAD A 69-70 IMPALA,THINK IT WAS ROAD RAGE SO THEY INSTALLED LIFTS TO THE REAR,AND SCRAPE THE SHIT OUT OF IT WHEN CONFRONTED ON THE FREEWAY?
> *


ya there was the car was called a scraper...........lol.................


----------



## CURBSIDEimagery

Not movies but I remember off the top of my head ...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hA1wDgPZCDA

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_WFeUFEZaeU

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rK4OqK6xd5I

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UzTcgJCRmGc

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8p3xGB-gk2M

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u4Hfb8z1WsQ&feature=related

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Jp7VbjybZIA

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kN-ZQRUSNmk

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=erbraZmuwmI

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xFiKdCHrSv8

& Here's a real cheezy commercial I got hired for by a local auto parts store.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MHAEr04pXW0


----------



## 66wita6

:thumbsup:


----------



## sdropnem

> _Originally posted by Tha orig D.U.I._@Nov 14 2009, 08:47 PM~15667917
> *Not movies but I remember off the top of my head ...
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hA1wDgPZCDA
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_WFeUFEZaeU
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rK4OqK6xd5I
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UzTcgJCRmGc
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8p3xGB-gk2M
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u4Hfb8z1WsQ&feature=related
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Jp7VbjybZIA
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kN-ZQRUSNmk
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=erbraZmuwmI
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xFiKdCHrSv8
> 
> & Here's a real cheezy commercial I got hired for by a local auto parts store.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MHAEr04pXW0
> *



:roflmao: 

/v/MHAEr04pXW0&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


----------



## CURBSIDEimagery

> _Originally posted by sdropnem_@Nov 17 2009, 02:52 PM~15691534
> *:roflmao:
> 
> /v/MHAEr04pXW0&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>
> *



Told yah !!!


----------



## CHUKO 204

> _Originally posted by sdropnem_@Nov 17 2009, 11:52 AM~15691534
> *:roflmao:
> 
> /v/MHAEr04pXW0&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## atxclassic

> _Originally posted by mkvelidadon_@Oct 30 2009, 04:56 AM~15512264
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *



damn haven't seen that in a long time


----------



## Techniquesphx

TECHNIQUES L.A. C.C. 1947 CHEVY FLEETLINE "EL DURAN"


----------



## Boats-n-Hos

> _Originally posted by CoupeDTS_@Jun 23 2009, 05:59 PM~14276745
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Norbit
> *


----------



## KC-RIDES.com

Not movies, but here's a few commercials
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=




I remember this Escort from one of my OLD lowrider mags
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=




http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=




http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=


----------



## brian84corvette

black regal on traning day

did it have juice ?


----------



## brian84corvette

> _Originally posted by OneLowBull_@Apr 18 2009, 10:53 PM~13618435
> *was a blazer but i dont see it break a ball joint anywhere in that scene
> *



in the scene where grama cuts around the corner and the 2 goofs call the 63 a 6fo

I noticed the lower a arm hanging waay down and maby dragging as grama comes around the corner right at the begining of the vid. - would of ment the ball joint was already broken right ?
but that makes no sence to me cause the tire would of folded over if thats true right ?


----------



## KC-RIDES.com

> _Originally posted by brian84corvette_@Nov 22 2009, 08:36 PM~15747339
> *black regal on traning day
> 
> did it have juice ?
> *


It was a Monte. And I don't believe so.


----------



## Bart




----------



## KC-RIDES.com

I went through this whole topic and cant believe I didn't find one of the most classic clips of all time!!!!!!!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=


----------



## EL KOLORADO

> _Originally posted by CoupeDTS_@Jun 23 2009, 04:59 PM~14276745
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Norbit
> *



:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## EL KOLORADO

> _Originally posted by OG-CRENSHAW_@Feb 16 2009, 10:47 PM~13025614
> *Erik Estrada and Edward James Olmos on CHiPS with 64!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




:0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## BOXER 323

> _Originally posted by 66wita6_@Nov 12 2009, 05:31 PM~15648137
> *:uh: WASN'T THIER AN EPISODE THAT 2 GUYS HAD A 69-70 IMPALA,THINK IT WAS ROAD RAGE SO THEY INSTALLED LIFTS TO THE REAR,AND SCRAPE THE SHIT OUT OF IT WHEN CONFRONTED ON THE FREEWAY?
> *











HERE YOU GO NOTICE THE VATO WORKING UNDER THE CAR (SCRAPE PLATES)


----------



## BOXER 323

> _Originally posted by KC-RIDES.com_@Nov 23 2009, 06:55 AM~15751751
> *I went through this whole topic and cant believe I didn't find one of the most classic clips of all time!!!!!!!
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=
> 
> 
> 
> *


LMAO CAR JACKING DOES GET YOU HUNGRY :roflmao:


----------



## 66wita6

> _Originally posted by BOXER 323_@Dec 1 2009, 12:14 PM~15833844
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HERE YOU GO NOTICE THE VATO WORKING UNDER THE CAR (SCRAPE PLATES)
> *


 :uh: DID THIS COME OUT IN THE YOUTUBE? HUEROS WHERE HAVIN A BALL LIGHTIN UP THE FREEWAY :biggrin:


----------



## 66wita6

OR WAS IT THIER VERSION OF ROAD RAGE?


----------



## SPOOON

does anyone remember the CHEVRON commercial with the old fat lady with the old caddy thats juiced up and the old man thats in a drop top 64 that gets served at the street light by the old lady

IF ANYONE CAN FIND IT POST IT UP CUZ ITS THE BEST COMMERCIAL :thumbsup:


----------



## osolo59

> _Originally posted by SPOOON_@Dec 4 2009, 06:07 PM~15873313
> *does anyone remember the CHEVRON commercial with the old fat lady with the old caddy thats juiced up and the old man thats in a drop top 64 that gets served at the street light by the old lady
> 
> IF ANYONE CAN FIND IT POST IT UP CUZ ITS THE BEST COMMERCIAL :thumbsup:
> *


ive looked before couldn't find it and how bout the 62 drop in leprechaun back to the hood that was funny as shit


----------



## 66wita6

> _Originally posted by Sixty34me_@Apr 19 2009, 10:32 AM~13621626
> *it broke a lower ball joint it looks like. it happens right before its put on three. it is on the drivers side
> *


 :uh: NAH,ITS THE EXHAUST THATS HANGIN.....








































:biggrin:


----------



## lil_k85




----------



## crazymexicano101

> _Originally posted by osolo59_@Dec 4 2009, 10:20 PM~15876966
> *ive looked before couldn't find it and how bout the 62 drop in leprechaun back to the hood that was funny as shit
> *


yea it was a four door though.
lol but when he was under it and they started hopin it


----------



## osolo59

found it


----------



## osolo59

> _Originally posted by crazymexicano101_@Dec 5 2009, 05:13 PM~15881868
> *yea it was a four door though.
> lol but when he was under it and they started hopin it
> *


we were both right 4door vert :biggrin:


----------



## Silentdawg

> _Originally posted by KC-RIDES.com_@Nov 23 2009, 03:55 PM~15751751
> *I went through this whole topic and cant believe I didn't find one of the most classic clips of all time!!!!!!!
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=
> 
> 
> 
> *


a mustang on bolt ons :roflmao: 
that aint classic, just old!


----------



## HUSKY

What size rims and tires were on this? Does anybody know? :cheesy:


----------



## monte79

> _Originally posted by OGUSO805_@May 20 2009, 11:46 AM~13947404
> *HERE IS THE 61 VERT FROM THE MAFIA MOVIE GOODFELLAS AND HERE IS MY 61 VERT. COULD BE THE SAME CAR, WHEN I BOUGHT IT THE GUY SAID IT WAS IN A FEW MOVIES AND VIDEOS BUT NEVER GOT ANY PAPER WORK SAYING WHAT MOVIES. BUT HE SAID IT CAME OUT IN A MACK-10 VIDEO "ITS LIKE THAT" IT SHOWS IT AT THE BEGIN W/ A SET OF WIRES THAT I ALSO HAVE.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :0 :thumbsup: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## EXCANDALOW

> _Originally posted by servent of christ_@Jan 22 2009, 06:53 AM~12780492
> *this car had 4 owners after the movie.after the movie was released the car was sold to bob dunlop from baldwin park,after it was sold to a rudy ortega,same town then I traded cars with rudy ,kept the car for about 1 1/2
> took the set ups out sold  them ,sold the car with the whole frame all cracked for $900,not reanforced ,the fourth owner started to fix it but before he finish it rapped it around a telephone pole and there end the story of the 63 thats hopped with the monte carlo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


bad ass movie right here!!!
:biggrin:


----------



## NmE60

> _Originally posted by CHUKO 204_@Jan 14 2009, 01:33 PM~12702993
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


THATS THE SHIIT...... i love wathcing that movie at home and loud when he gets in the ride and snoops song comes on........yeh eh yeh


----------



## DeeLoc

> _Originally posted by HUSKY_@Dec 14 2009, 09:50 PM~15983492
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What size rims and tires were on this? Does anybody know? :cheesy:
> *


Probably 15X10s


----------



## NmE60

> _Originally posted by monte79_@Dec 14 2009, 10:47 PM~15984250
> *:0  :0  :thumbsup:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:
> *


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TdOGpCAknOk


----------



## KAKALAK

:biggrin:


----------



## rob957

:420:


----------



## GhostWorx

> _Originally posted by HUSKY_@Dec 14 2009, 11:50 PM~15983492
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What size rims and tires were on this? Does anybody know? :cheesy:
> *


Yeah, 15"x8" or 15"x10" I hate in that movie that they keep saying he got some daytons when clearly they are some bolt on's I think mcleans!! You would think for a movie budget they would get at least that part rite!!!


----------



## Lowridin IV Life

> _Originally posted by HUSKY_@Dec 14 2009, 09:50 PM~15983492
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What size rims and tires were on this? Does anybody know? :cheesy:
> *


looks badass


----------



## sdropnem

> _Originally posted by HUSKY_@Dec 14 2009, 08:50 PM~15983492
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What size rims and tires were on this? Does anybody know? :cheesy:
> *



kinda look like McCleans too or Roadsters


----------



## sdropnem

> _Originally posted by HUSKY_@Dec 14 2009, 08:50 PM~15983492
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What size rims and tires were on this? Does anybody know? :cheesy:
> *



Don't know the size but in the movie they said he had jacked somebody for their Daytons!

:roflmao: :twak: :thumbsdown: :buttkick: :nono: :banghead: hno:


----------



## lowlow177

> _Originally posted by HUSKY_@Dec 14 2009, 10:50 PM~15983492
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What size rims and tires were on this? Does anybody know? :cheesy:
> *


15X8s.


----------



## CHUKO 204

> _Originally posted by sdropnem_@Jan 5 2010, 08:10 PM~16196157
> *Don't know the size but in the movie they said he had jacked somebody for their Daytons!
> 
> :roflmao:  :twak:  :thumbsdown:  :buttkick:  :nono:  :banghead:  hno:
> *


What are saying Homie those ain't D's :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## CHUKO 204

> _Originally posted by NmE60_@Dec 15 2009, 09:45 PM~15994435
> *http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TdOGpCAknOk
> *


----------



## BigButta63

> _Originally posted by CHUKO 204_@Jan 6 2010, 07:19 PM~16205969
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *


WAS THAT A 1960 IMPALA?


----------



## KingsWood

my favorite clip is. granny hoppin in the 63, on don't be a menace in south central while drinkin yo juice


----------



## lil watcha

> _Originally posted by BigButta63_@Jan 6 2010, 06:25 PM~16206714
> *WAS THAT A 1960 IMPALA?
> *


its a 61 IMPALA


----------



## sdropnem

> _Originally posted by CHUKO 204_@Jan 6 2010, 04:16 PM~16205926
> *What are saying Homie those ain't D's :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *



:angry: That's exactly my point, read what I posted a page back

The titiri's in that movie said they were Daytons I didn't :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## sdropnem

> _Originally posted by sdropnem_@Jan 5 2010, 06:28 PM~16195524
> *kinda look like McCleans  too  or Roadsters
> *



si tititiri


----------



## osolo59

> _Originally posted by KingsWood_@Jan 6 2010, 08:53 PM~16207054
> *my favorite clip is. granny hoppin in the 63, on don't be a menace in south central while drinkin yo juice
> *


here ya go is there any impalas for sale down there in hodgenville


----------



## sdropnem

> _Originally posted by osolo59_@Jan 6 2010, 10:14 PM~16210891
> *here ya go    is there any impalas for sale down there in hodgenville
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



yeah it's a 63

but the idiots called it a 64 in the movie :roflmao: :banghead: :nono: :rofl:


----------



## Silentdawg

whaa...
isnt that a sixfo now :0


----------



## sdropnem

Hey man, Check out that six fo

:wow: 

:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## osolo59




----------



## CHUKO 204

> _Originally posted by sdropnem_@Jan 6 2010, 10:08 PM~16209940
> *:angry:  That's exactly my point, read what I posted a page back
> 
> The titiri's in that movie said they were Daytons  I didn't :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## CHUKO 204




----------



## BrownAzt3ka

> _Originally posted by brian84corvette_@Nov 22 2009, 06:36 PM~15747339
> *black regal on traning day
> 
> did it have juice ?
> *




do you mean the black monte carlo? it did was juiced..


----------



## racerboy

in one of the opening scenes from Sesame Street (the ones from the 60's or early 70's) there is a white 63 4 door impala.

also, if you can catch adam-12 or dragnet on nick at night or tv land, there are a gangload of impalas

them were the days...


----------



## ssilly

i watched this movie and its got some bad ass CADDIS 
the movies called urban jungle theres the link just click play on the lil player



http://www.flixster.com/movie/urban-jungle


----------



## BRADFORD

I think there were a couple cars on an ancient episode of walker texas ranger. LOLjavascript:emoticon(':cheesy:')


----------



## A-FORD-ABLE




----------



## ivan619

*does any one know what happen to this ride, what car club or any recent pics*


----------



## Silentdawg

> _Originally posted by ivan619_@Jan 18 2010, 12:52 PM~16324221
> *does any one know what happen to this ride, what car club or any recent pics
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


japan


----------



## ivan619

> _Originally posted by Silentdawg_@Jan 18 2010, 04:26 AM~16324309
> *japan
> *


*damn this 61 is a clean ride!!
anyone got any photos??*


----------



## Silentdawg




----------



## ivan619

> _Originally posted by Silentdawg_@Jan 18 2010, 04:32 AM~16324320
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


*damn still lookin good, thanks for the update man,, stay up* :thumbsup:


----------



## FloridaLowrider

Yeah yeah. I do remember seeing low riders in some movies, and I find it really interesting! Too bad I cant remember the titles!


----------



## AndrewH

The theives in the movie The Jerk drove a 70s monte.

Planes Trains and Automobiles had a impala taxi cab I beleive.

hey those are both Steve Martin movies


----------



## AndrewH

seen this the other day


----------



## BigButta63

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by AndrewH_@Jan 18 2010, 02:21 PM~16326776
> *seen this the other day
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## copone cad

> _Originally posted by AndrewH_@Jan 18 2010, 01:16 PM~16326719
> *The theives in the movie The Jerk drove a 70s monte.
> 
> Planes Trains and Automobiles had a impala taxi cab I beleive.
> 
> hey those are both Steve Martin movies
> *


they wern't theives just modern day hustlers.


----------



## 66wita6

YEA,EVERYTHIN THEY GOT WAS PAID FOR,AND WITH"SUM1'S CREDITCARD TOO :yes:


----------



## copone cad

> _Originally posted by 66wita6_@Jan 18 2010, 06:22 PM~16329858
> *YEA,EVERYTHIN THEY GOT WAS PAID FOR,AND WITH"SUM1'S CREDITCARD TOO :yes:
> *


ya girlfriend,aunt,mom,etc lol.


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by AndrewH_@Jan 18 2010, 12:21 PM~16326776
> *seen this the other day
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 damn i havent heard that song in awhile i forgot about that blue 65 :cheesy:


----------



## 1983

> _Originally posted by AndrewH_@Jan 18 2010, 03:21 PM~16326776
> *seen this the other day
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


:thumbsup:


----------



## CHUKO 204

> _Originally posted by Silentdawg_@Jan 18 2010, 04:32 AM~16324320
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## FattyLak

theoriginallatinkingsofcomedy

This was shot here in Chuco, The 58 that drives out on stage at the beginning of the show would later become the 3Karat diamond from Uce, 3X traditional lowrider of the yr LRM


----------



## CANNONBALL Z

THE 70 MONTE CARLO FROM "THE JERK" IS THE SAME CAR THAT WAS IN "BLVD NIGHTS" CHECK IT OUT YALL!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## kandylac

> _Originally posted by CANNONBALL Z_@Jan 20 2010, 07:20 PM~16356543
> *THE 70 MONTE CARLO FROM "THE JERK" IS THE SAME CAR THAT WAS IN "BLVD NIGHTS" CHECK IT OUT YALL!!!!!!!!!!
> *


_*YUUUUUP*_ :biggrin:


----------



## DrPhilMadeMeDoIt

> _Originally posted by ivan619_@Jan 18 2010, 06:52 AM~16324221
> *does any one know what happen to this ride, what car club or any recent pics
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


this is in Japan and the green 63 Hector drove in Friday is in Louisville, KY.


----------



## lowlow94

> _Originally posted by DrPhilMadeMeDoIt_@Jan 21 2010, 03:06 PM~16365944
> *this is in Japan and the green 63 Hector drove in Friday is in Louisville, KY.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I DIDNT KNO THAT, WHOS GOT IT??


----------



## mR. Sleepy

> _Originally posted by osolo59_@Jan 7 2010, 12:14 AM~16210891
> *here ya go    is there any impalas for sale down there in hodgenville
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Haha... :biggrin:


----------



## 713Lowriderboy

The 63 in Crazy by K-Ci & Jojo


----------



## Silentdawg

this may be a repost, but


----------



## TRC931

That movie with nick canon were hes a agent going to high school hes got a blue 64 rag with switches

the cholos out sides smileys house in training day had 63 rag i think


I also hate how in movies people who drive lowriders are always represented as gangster hoodlums


----------



## lowlow94

> _Originally posted by TRC931_@Jan 23 2010, 04:03 PM~16387429
> *That movie with nick canon were hes a agent going to high school hes got a blue 64 rag with switches
> 
> the cholos out sides smileys house in training day had 63 rag i think
> I also hate how in movies people who drive lowriders are always represented as gangster hoodlums
> *


EXCEPT IN WRONGLY ACCUSED
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wOJHXDgIq9w
THEY PORTRAYED PEOPLE WITH LOWRIDERS AS SPANISH PEOPLE


----------



## sdropnem

> _Originally posted by BigButta63_@Jan 6 2010, 05:25 PM~16206714
> *WAS THAT A 1960 IMPALA?
> *





:wow: :nono: 



it's a 1961


----------



## 78paco

what about the impala in the movie set it off..


----------



## lowlow94

> _Originally posted by 78paco_@Jan 24 2010, 05:32 PM~16396805
> *what about the impala in the movie set it off..
> *


I LOVED THIS IMPALA ,ITS SAD WHAT THEY DID TO IT :tears: :tears: 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qrpI1hheMEM&feature=related


----------



## nsane86

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zwY6acYYO3o

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8p3xGB-gk2M

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u4Hfb8z1WsQ

Burger King commercials 
:cheesy:


----------



## nsane86

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RU8v-wfovlU
LOW RIDER WEAR


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by TRC931+Jan 23 2010, 04:03 PM~16387429-->
> 
> 
> 
> That movie with nick canon were hes a agent going to high school hes got a blue 64 rag with switches
> 
> the cholos out sides smileys house in training day had 63 rag i think
> I also hate how in movies people who drive lowriders are always represented as gangster hoodlums
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> because everyone with a low is a gangster hoodlum :0
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-lowlow94_@Jan 23 2010, 09:56 PM~16390209
> *EXCEPT IN WRONGLY ACCUSED
> 
> 
> 
> 
> THEY PORTRAYED PEOPLE WITH LOWRIDERS AS SPANISH PEOPLE
> *


----------



## dragonlady_278

ok what about sanford and sons jessie car was in that miss rose her self. also i rem mber. that was back in the day t.v show that a guy put hydros on a mavrick.


----------



## romero13

> _Originally posted by nsane86_@Jan 25 2010, 12:13 PM~16404798
> *http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zwY6acYYO3o
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8p3xGB-gk2M
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u4Hfb8z1WsQ
> 
> Burger King commercials
> :cheesy:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## goldspokes

> _Originally posted by TRC931_@Jan 23 2010, 04:03 PM~16387429
> *That movie with nick canon were hes a agent going to high school hes got a blue 64 rag with switches
> 
> the cholos out sides smileys house in training day had 63 rag i think
> I also hate how in movies people who drive lowriders are always represented as gangster hoodlums
> *


it's our own fault because the minute we hear that they need cars for a movie, commercial, tv show, or music video we are the first ones in line wanting our cars to be used


----------



## 66wita6

HOODRATS 2,HOODRATS WARRIORS....


----------



## 66wita6

WHOS CAR WAS USED FOR THIS VIDEO,THE RED 62 CONVT.?
<object width="560" height="340"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/nzY2Qcu5i2A&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/nzY2Qcu5i2A&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="560" height="340"></embed></object>
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nzY2Qcu5i2A
SEE IF IT WORKS?


----------



## 66wita6

> _Originally posted by 66wita6_@Jan 26 2010, 09:48 PM~16423913
> *HOODRATS 2,HOODRATS WARRIORS....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :uh: THIS 1'S STILL MUFASA'S CUTTY?


----------



## DrPhilMadeMeDoIt

> _Originally posted by lowlow94_@Jan 21 2010, 11:21 PM~16369668
> *I DIDNT KNO THAT, WHOS GOT IT??
> *


I believe Derbycitydave has it now.


----------



## Grapejuice1998

> _Originally posted by ivan619_@Jan 18 2010, 04:52 AM~16324221
> *does any one know what happen to this ride, what car club or any recent pics
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


MAN I love that car.

Japan, huh? :tears:


----------



## Ragtop Ted

> _Originally posted by Silentdawg_@Jan 18 2010, 03:32 AM~16324320
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


This is the king of this topic.


----------



## Ragtop Ted

> _Originally posted by DrPhilMadeMeDoIt_@Jan 21 2010, 02:06 PM~16365944
> *this is in Japan and the green 63 Hector drove in Friday is in Louisville, KY.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I remember seeing it for sale on here recently. :0


----------



## sdropnem

Don't know if this is a repost or not,

:dunno: 


:angry: but they destroyed a '62 2dht cpe


----------



## FloridaLowrider

now I'm pissed at myself for being bad at titles!


----------



## lowlow94

> _Originally posted by sdropnem_@Jan 31 2010, 12:55 AM~16465903
> *Don't know if this is a repost or not,
> 
> :dunno:
> :angry: but they destroyed a '62 2dht cpe
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


IT WAS A GOOD MOVIE BUT THAT ENDING PUT A TEAR TO MY EYE


----------



## Lowridin IV Life

> _Originally posted by 66wita6_@Jan 26 2010, 09:48 PM~16423913
> *HOODRATS 2,HOODRATS WARRIORS....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## CHUKO 204

There is some Lowriders in Obsereve & Report


----------



## King Daddy

ESCAPE FROM LA








[/quote]

Escape from New York, the main leader of the people had a juiced caddy. 

Also Mystery Men, the disco boys drove a clean coupe 90'd out.


----------



## osolo59

@ 6.00


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@Jan 22 2010, 10:48 PM~16382325
> *The 63 in Crazy by K-Ci & Jojo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Super Natural shop car!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 66wita6

> ESCAPE FROM LA


Escape from New York, the main leader of the people had a juiced caddy. 

Also Mystery Men, the disco boys drove a clean coupe 90'd out.
[/quote]
:uh: THE MAIN DUDE,DUKE?IS THIS THE CLIP?
<object width="640" height="505"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/_E31HluCz6E&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/_E31HluCz6E&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="640" height="505"></embed></object>
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_E31HluCz6E
:uh: ?


----------



## L0W C

> _Originally posted by mr.fisheye_@Jan 14 2009, 10:12 AM~12692881
> *COULD FIND A GOOD PIC....BUT HOMIES..YOU FUCKERS MISSED ONE OF THE BEST!!!!
> 
> "IM JUST A LOVE MA-CHINE....AND I DONT WORK FOR NOBODY BUT YOU"
> 
> CHEECH'S 64SS "THE LOVE MA-CHINE"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


classic


----------



## osolo59

not a movie but the duce looks sick in slo mo 0:45

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=L-iepu3EtyE


----------



## el chevvy

Man, this really shows my age almost 50. Nobody posted pics of rides from the movie that started it all . I know most of you think that it was Blvd. Nites, but it really took of after the movie AMERICAN GRAFFITY. Also the gypsy rose was featured in a movie called Aloha Bobbie and Joe from the mid 70s


----------



## 66wita6

POST PICS HOMIE :thumbsup:


----------



## 66wita6

> _Originally posted by osolo59_@Feb 6 2010, 07:59 PM~16535000
> *not a movie but the duce looks sick in slo mo  0:45
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=L-iepu3EtyE
> *


 :biggrin: 
























BADASS 62 AND 63


----------



## el chevvy

Im too computer challenged, but if anybody could go to youtube and check out AMERICAN GRAFFITY. There is a clip titled American Graffity2 at the 13 or 14 second, there is a baad lowrider, if anybocy could post this I would rally apprciate it, thanks. Take notice that this took place in 1962. Check out the paint on this car, thanks.


----------



## crazymexicano101

> _Originally posted by lowlow94_@Jan 31 2010, 12:29 PM~16468423
> *IT WAS A GOOD MOVIE BUT THAT ENDING PUT A TEAR TO MY EYE
> *


great movie,was a sad ending


----------



## sdropnem




----------



## sdropnem

Impala 19 59


----------



## crazymexicano101

> _Originally posted by sdropnem_@Feb 7 2010, 02:57 PM~16540974
> *Impala 19 59
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## kandylac

> _Originally posted by sdropnem_@Feb 7 2010, 02:57 PM~16540974
> *Impala 19 59
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


*I thought car was made out of a cadillac.*


----------



## 66wita6

ALSO IN SET IT OFF,2:45,64 3 WHEELIN AROUND THE DUECE N A CLEAN ASS BLACK 67 N BLUE 66 LAYEDOUT IN THE BACK GROUND...
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8pV1q3XttBI
:thumbsup:


----------



## Silentdawg

> _Originally posted by sdropnem_@Feb 7 2010, 11:57 PM~16540974
> *Impala 19 59
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


FAIL
Thats bs and in the wrong topic.
George Barris built that out of a Ford concept car and it does definately not qualify as a movie lowrider, nor does it resemble a '59...


----------



## DJ Englewood

> _Originally posted by Silentdawg_@Feb 8 2010, 07:35 AM~16547263
> *FAIL
> Thats bs and in the wrong topic.
> George Barris built that out of a Ford concept car and it does definately not qualify as a movie lowrider, nor does it resemble a '59...
> *


x2


http://www.1966batmobile.com/


----------



## FloridaLowrider

I aint got a photo, but I was watching supernatural a while ago and I saw they were using an impala. not sure what model it is though.


----------



## crazymexicano101

> _Originally posted by FloridaLowrider_@Feb 8 2010, 01:35 PM~16550029
> *I aint got a photo, but I was watching supernatural a while ago and I saw they were using an impala. not sure what model it is though.
> *


was it the blue '63 4 door?


----------



## Aint no Body!

> _Originally posted by DJ Englewood_@Feb 8 2010, 06:01 AM~16547312
> *x2
> http://www.1966batmobile.com/
> *


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by Silentdawg_@Feb 8 2010, 05:35 AM~16547263
> *FAIL
> Thats bs and in the wrong topic.
> George Barris built that out of a Ford concept car and it does definately not qualify as a movie lowrider, nor does it resemble a '59...
> *


YES A LINCOLN (FORD) FUTURA CONCEPT


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by FloridaLowrider_@Feb 8 2010, 01:35 PM~16550029
> *I aint got a photo, but I was watching supernatural a while ago and I saw they were using an impala. not sure what model it is though.
> *


its a 67 impala four door their are 5 different verisons of that car that use for the show

their named

Hunter original car for the show they stopped using it due to high mileage

Civilian replaced hunter 

Hero is the stunt car which is equipped qith a 427, skid plates, and high performance brakes  

i can't find the other names


----------



## FloridaLowrider

> _Originally posted by crazymexicano101_@Feb 8 2010, 05:26 PM~16551054
> *was it the blue '63 4 door?
> *


Yeah that one. Its really nice.


----------



## FloridaLowrider

> _Originally posted by ElMonte74'_@Feb 9 2010, 02:10 PM~16560770
> *its a 67 impala four door their are 5 different verisons of that car that use for the show
> 
> their named
> 
> Hunter original car for the show they stopped using it due to high mileage
> 
> Civilian replaced hunter
> 
> Hero is the stunt car which is equipped qith a 427, skid plates, and high performance brakes
> 
> i can't find the other names
> *


Thankyou for the information! cheers bud!


----------



## King Daddy

I dont know if this had been posted yet. 2-2:30

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uiJVrCNZGkU


----------



## 66wita6

:uh: 2:15 ,Dukes?


----------



## King Daddy

:dunno: It sure is a beautiful car, whom ever it belongs to.


----------



## rob957

hit the board!!


----------



## lowridersfinest

recent pic of big worm!!


----------



## lowridersfinest

> _Originally posted by Silentdawg_@Jan 18 2010, 05:32 AM~16324320
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


when was this featured


----------



## lowridersfinest

i know im not crazy...does anyone remember the commercial with the old people hoppin at the gas station frm the 90s


----------



## regallowlow187

wut about "Livin tha life" 
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: not really a lowrider, but they cruise in a cutlass all day actin hard, horrible movie by the way :biggrin: 


4Gx1dj947hc&feature=related


----------



## DEVO

> _Originally posted by OG-CRENSHAW_@Feb 21 2009, 02:14 AM~13066857
> *Born in East LA
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## kandylac

> _Originally posted by regallowlow187_@Feb 19 2010, 08:48 PM~16666779
> *wut about "Livin tha life"
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  not really a lowrider, but they cruise in a cutlass all day actin hard, horrible movie by the way  :biggrin:
> 4Gx1dj947hc&feature=related
> *


_This shit is funny as fuck . Where can I get the movie?_


----------



## regallowlow187

Think I got it in the $5 bin at Wal-mart like 5 years ago, Its kinda stupid funny homemade type shit.


----------



## Aint no Body!

> _Originally posted by lowridersfinest_@Feb 19 2010, 09:32 AM~16660799
> *recent pic of big worm!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## dragonlady_278

this isnt a old movie it the new valentine movie a 67 chevy impla pink and lavender lo loits a very sweet ride ,love the colors


----------



## sdropnem




----------



## sdropnem

> _Originally posted by dragonlady_278_@Feb 22 2010, 05:49 PM~16692259
> *this isnt a old movie it the new valentine movie a 67 chevy impla pink and lavender lo loits a very sweet ride ,love the colors
> *



GOT Pix?


----------



## kandylac

> _Originally posted by dragonlady_278_@Feb 22 2010, 06:49 PM~16692259
> *this isnt a old movie it the new valentine movie a 67 chevy impla pink and lavender lo loits a very sweet ride ,love the colors
> *


a "LIFESTYLE" car.


----------



## LOCOS4LIFE(323)

[/quote]


got a love this one!!!!!!!!!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## AZs finest13

did ne1 post the glass house from scary movie 1 or the 63 from cheech n chongz next movie thats hopz against them ?


----------



## AZs finest13

> _Originally posted by AZs finest13_@Feb 22 2010, 10:25 PM~16695649
> *did ne1 post the glass house from scary movie 1 or the 63 from cheech n chongz next movie thats hopz against them ?
> *


Damn nvm i just whent back n looked my bad haha


----------



## 66wita6

> _Originally posted by dragonlady_278_@Feb 22 2010, 06:49 PM~16692259
> *this isnt a old movie it the new valentine movie a 67 chevy impla pink and lavender lo loits a very sweet ride ,love the colors
> *


NOT 67,BUT 66 IMPALA ,"PANTY RAID"
















:wow:


----------



## dragonlady_278

sorry i was off a year and i thought so for the car club thanks for posting up the shot of the car .


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by lowridersfinest+Feb 19 2010, 09:32 AM~16660799-->
> 
> 
> 
> recent pic of big worm!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :cheesy: still looks good
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-66wita6_@Feb 23 2010, 05:48 PM~16703670
> *NOT 67,BUT 66 IMPALA ,"PANTY RAID"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :wow:
> *


hell yeah panty raid is a bad ass 66


----------



## MOSTHATED CC

> _Originally posted by 66wita6_@Jan 26 2010, 10:48 PM~16423913
> *HOODRATS 2,HOODRATS WARRIORS....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


anybody got this porno?? :cheesy:


----------



## 66wita6

:roflmao: ITS AT WALMART,HOODRATS WARRIORS


----------



## 66SS818

> _Originally posted by 66wita6_@Feb 7 2010, 08:02 PM~16542935
> *ALSO IN SET IT OFF,2:45,64 3 WHEELIN AROUND THE DUECE N A CLEAN ASS BLACK 67 N BLUE 66 LAYEDOUT IN THE BACK GROUND...
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8pV1q3XttBI
> :thumbsup:
> *


the brown 63 rag is now twoface and the blue 66 is now panty raid


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by Bart_@Nov 22 2009, 10:23 PM~15749862
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *


 Thats the "Hollywood Deuce" Imperials CC LA


----------



## dragonlady_278

for the 1s that want the older movies go to amazon i found a few there there is alot on there i would buy so i can play them in my car.


----------



## lowlow94

> _Originally posted by 66wita6_@Feb 23 2010, 05:48 PM~16703670
> *NOT 67,BUT 66 IMPALA ,"PANTY RAID"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :wow:
> *


ANYMORE PICS, THEY DONT HAVE TO BE FROM THE MOVIE


----------



## hi_ryder

from the thread: WHAT EVER HAPPENED TO?, THE LOWRIDER CARS FROM THE 70'S AND 80'S



QUOTE(hi_ryder @ Nov 6 2008, 01:08 AM) *
does anyone remember seeing a lowrider in a episode of the rockford files, been a wile from when i saw it and dont even remember the make or model but theres an over head shot and a black dude driving it and he pancakes it and talks to james then boots it. might have been a boatail buick.... if anyone knows the episode ill look for a screen shot. its hella 70's lowrider era.





> _Originally posted by TopDogg_@Nov 10 2008, 11:28 AM~12106761
> *This is the Riviera you are talking about. It came out on one episode of the Rockford Files. This episode along with other TV shows, allowed the lowrider phenomenum to enter mainstream America.
> PEACE
> 
> It;'s the red rivi in the 2nd row / middle magazine.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## stacklifehydraulics

http://imcdb.org/ a link to movie cars


----------



## BIG WHIT 64

:0


----------



## 66wita6

:uh: THEIRS SUM GOOD INFO RITE HERE :thumbsup:


----------



## 66wita6

> _Originally posted by stacklifehydraulics_@Feb 28 2010, 07:28 PM~16753408
> *http://imcdb.org/  a link to movie cars
> *


 :happysad: ON THIS SITE


----------



## kandylac

> _Originally posted by stacklifehydraulics_@Feb 28 2010, 07:28 PM~16753408
> *http://imcdb.org/  a link to movie cars
> *


thats a cool sight.


----------



## osolo59

0.12


----------



## OG-CRENSHAW

:biggrin:


----------



## lowlow94

> _Originally posted by OG-CRENSHAW_@Feb 28 2010, 11:57 PM~16757232
> *:biggrin:
> 
> *


THATS HILARIOUS :biggrin:


----------



## chicaddi

> _Originally posted by calilife83_@Jan 12 2009, 03:31 AM~12677422
> *Who remembers this one? :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


wats up pendecos


----------



## crazymexicano101

> _Originally posted by OG-CRENSHAW_@Feb 28 2010, 11:57 PM~16757232
> *:biggrin:
> 
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## sdropnem




----------



## CHUKO 204

> _Originally posted by sdropnem_@Mar 7 2010, 03:28 AM~16818309
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## chicaddi

> _Originally posted by sdropnem_@Mar 7 2010, 05:28 AM~16818309
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## caprice on dz

> _Originally posted by _Bandido__@Mar 7 2009, 08:19 PM~13211869
> *there was this movie came out some 10 years ago this white dude gets his jaguar stolen and then later in the movie they got that thing on 100 spokes and chain steering wheel wish I remembered the name tho
> *


it was called Trojan Wars, the whole basis was a kid trying to find a condom to sleep with the "hottest girl in school"


----------



## CALISTYLE-JC

TTT :thumbsup:


----------



## KingsWood

:biggrin:


----------



## OG-CRENSHAW




----------



## THUGGNASTY

@1:00


----------



## sdropnem

:biggrin:


----------



## CHUKO 204

> _Originally posted by OG-CRENSHAW_@Mar 12 2010, 10:52 PM~16877144
> *
> 
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## rob957

> _Originally posted by OG-CRENSHAW_@Mar 1 2010, 01:57 AM~16757232
> *:biggrin:
> 
> *


BAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAMMMMMMM!!!! :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## themadmexican

> _Originally posted by kandylac_@Feb 22 2010, 08:51 PM~16693956
> *a "LIFESTYLE" car.
> *











this one?


----------



## MotownScandal

In UNCLE P cheech is crusin in whip with bags and on 20's


----------



## Siim123

> _Originally posted by OG-CRENSHAW_@Mar 1 2010, 08:57 AM~16757232
> *:biggrin:
> 
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## David661

> _Originally posted by _Bandido__@Jan 16 2009, 06:21 PM~12727571
> *Up In Smoke
> The Love Machine :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Ive always like this 64, has its own style.


----------



## 82EUROCOUPE

66 RAG IN THE MOVIE ALPHA DOG.....THERE WAS ALSO A RAG 64 LOWRIDER I N THAT MOVIE...I'M TRYING TO FIND IT...


----------



## 82EUROCOUPE

ICE CUBE AND DR. DRE JUMP A 64 IMPALA IN THE RIVER....IN THE VIDEO...NATURAL BORN KILLAS...
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c9-M2tqIX38


----------



## 82EUROCOUPE

<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/c9-M2tqIX38&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/c9-M2tqIX38&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>


----------



## Woo Woo

> _Originally posted by CANNONBALL Z_@Jan 20 2010, 09:20 PM~16356543
> *THE 70 MONTE CARLO FROM "THE JERK" IS THE SAME CAR THAT WAS IN "BLVD NIGHTS" CHECK IT OUT YALL!!!!!!!!!!
> *


Its a 72 Monte carlo and it is the same one form blvd nights!


----------



## bulletproofdesigns

*
From the movie La Mission filmed in San Pancho *


----------



## dequanp1979

> _Originally posted by rob957_@Jan 1 2009, 11:44 AM~12576326
> *dont know if this car had juice or not, but you guys know the movie
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


look at the way the wheel sits it look like its juiced to me


----------



## sdropnem

> _Originally posted by bulletproofdesigns_@Mar 23 2010, 03:34 AM~16971104
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> From the movie La Mission filmed in San Pancho
> *


----------



## sdropnem

> _Originally posted by Bart_@Nov 22 2009, 09:23 PM~15749862
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow: Tattoo #31 on him hno: :thumbsdown: 

:roflmao: :roflmao: 

Caucasion band makin' fun of :loco: Caucasion



:rimshot:


----------



## dequanp1979

> _Originally posted by CHUKO 204_@Jan 14 2009, 04:33 PM~12702993
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :worship: :worship: :worship: the best part of the whole damn movie</span> <span style=\'color:red\'>what about the other cars that were parked that he hit :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## dequanp1979

> _Originally posted by _Bandido__@Jan 16 2009, 10:00 PM~12727349
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A Man Apart Caddy :cheesy:
> *


hells yes


----------



## dequanp1979

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@Feb 18 2009, 08:46 PM~13042499
> *Encino Man had some lowriders
> *


what was the other movie wher he was a nerd gone rocker.. that was one of the first lowriders that ,made me research the game


----------



## dequanp1979

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Feb 18 2009, 09:58 PM~13043241
> *Don't forget this one!!!...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## dequanp1979

> _Originally posted by OG-CRENSHAW_@Feb 19 2009, 03:45 AM~13047277
> *Charles Bronson on Death Wish 2
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


DAMN


----------



## sdropnem

> _Originally posted by OG-CRENSHAW_@Mar 12 2010, 09:52 PM~16877144
> *
> 
> *



:wow:


----------



## ivan619

*ace ventura not a lowrider but still a classic!*
















:roflmao:


----------



## dequanp1979

this car was also NOT a lowrider but it was fast as ish</span>
<img src=\'http://www.layitlow.net/pics/1003/taxi1.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' /> *<span style=\'color:gray\'>it DID have juice, but not in the traditional sense*


----------



## sdropnem

Anybody remember the '58 in this movie

COMEDY :biggrin: 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P1twdYHVG5Q


----------



## sdropnem

:rimshot: 

:drama:


----------



## regallowlow187

Not sure if this movies on here yet (not goin through 36 pages :biggrin: ) was like a 79 regal in some parts too but cant find any clips, for those who have never seen it.

Z5sX5V3Tu58&feature=related


----------



## regallowlow187

I got into this show "Breaking Bad" first season was tight, dude rolled around in this monte with switches


----------



## teach

> _Originally posted by regallowlow187_@Mar 29 2010, 01:27 PM~17034485
> *I got into this show "Breaking Bad" first season was tight, dude rolled around in this monte with switches
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Just watched the first season this weekend
saw a yellow ponitac in the desert
cop was hitting the switches on it but it didn't work


----------



## CHUKO 204

> _Originally posted by ivan619_@Mar 28 2010, 06:10 AM~17022098
> *ace ventura not a lowrider but still a classic!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :roflmao:
> *


----------



## CHUKO 204

> _Originally posted by regallowlow187_@Mar 29 2010, 01:27 PM~17034485
> *I got into this show "Breaking Bad" first season was tight, dude rolled around in this monte with switches
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


wicked show


----------



## CHUKO 204




----------



## OG-CRENSHAW




----------



## King Daddy

> _Originally posted by OG-CRENSHAW_@Apr 8 2010, 11:04 PM~17139822
> *
> 
> *


THAT had me laughing, one of the best Nike commercials ever.


----------



## ivan619

> _Originally posted by OG-CRENSHAW_@Apr 8 2010, 09:04 PM~17139822
> *
> 
> *


thats a Movie cuase p-rod told me it was a commercial


----------



## greendala

> _Originally posted by CHUKO 204_@Jan 12 2009, 06:03 PM~12682509
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think those are real D's :0
> *


EVEN THOUGH HE CALLED EM D'S IN THE MOVIE I ALWAYS THOUGHT THEY RESEMBLED MCLEANS WITH THAT PLATE IN THE MIDDLE :dunno:


----------



## greendala

> _Originally posted by mR. Sleepy_@Jan 22 2010, 06:23 PM~16379007
> *Haha... :biggrin:
> *


THAT FOOL CALLED THIS A SIX FO LOOKS LIKE A TRE TO ME


----------



## greendala

> _Originally posted by osolo59_@Jan 7 2010, 12:14 AM~16210891
> *here ya go    is there any impalas for sale down there in hodgenville
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## sdropnem

Not so famous Clip

found on youtube,

dSnWTnhKItk&feature=related


----------



## sdropnem

Clean '66



> _Originally posted by regallowlow187_@Mar 29 2010, 11:42 AM~17034130
> *Not sure if this movies on here yet (not goin through 36 pages  :biggrin: ) was like a 79 regal in some parts too but cant find any clips, for those who have never seen it.
> 
> Z5sX5V3Tu58&feature=related
> *


----------



## INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER

> _Originally posted by sdropnem_@Apr 17 2010, 01:43 PM~17221903
> *Not so famous  Clip
> 
> found on youtube,
> 
> dSnWTnhKItk&feature=related
> *



:0 :angry: hey that muthafucker dented it wen he kicked it!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## dequanp1979

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER_@Apr 17 2010, 05:06 PM~17221989
> *:0  :angry: hey that muthafucker dented it wen he kicked it!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


yeah he did.  :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun:


----------



## BILLY_THE_KID

> _Originally posted by 66wita6_@Jan 26 2010, 09:48 PM~16423913
> *HOODRATS 2,HOODRATS WARRIORS....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## Dubbed 64

nvm


----------



## Mr lowrider305

> _Originally posted by regallowlow187_@Feb 19 2010, 11:48 PM~16666779
> *wut about "Livin tha life"
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  not really a lowrider, but they cruise in a cutlass all day actin hard, horrible movie by the way  :biggrin:
> 4Gx1dj947hc&feature=related
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Dubbed 64

<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/SYb2Hy36vgc&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/SYb2Hy36vgc&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object> :biggrin:
<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/uEJ784Iss9w&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/uEJ784Iss9w&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>'
<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/fpTKhD1wMZw&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/fpTKhD1wMZw&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>


----------



## implala66

here is a link to a movie that was very popular around the RGV, Tejas, the movie was filmed in 1984 here in Brownsville and Los Fesnos, I'm sure this is not a very famous but just watching that truck makes up for the rest. The main actors are the Almada Bros. some of you might remember them from their very low budget action/adventure/based on true story movies. Enough said, it would be cool to do a research on that trcuk, I honestly never knew that lowriders existed in those years in the RGV...............

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7KcLu3_Th1E#


----------



## sdropnem

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER_@Apr 17 2010, 01:06 PM~17221989
> *:0  :angry: hey that muthafucker dented it wen he kicked it!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *



 I know right :angry:


----------



## sdropnem

> _Originally posted by dequanp1979_@Apr 17 2010, 01:32 PM~17222119
> *yeah he did.  :machinegun:  :machinegun:  :machinegun:  :machinegun:  :machinegun:  :machinegun:  :machinegun:  :machinegun:  :machinegun:  :machinegun:
> *



:buttkick: that guy 

who kicked it and the two that were in it :wow:


----------



## scrape-it

Here's the usual 80's Hollywood stereotype of us Hispanics/lowriders, Deal of the century with Gregory Hines, Chevy Chase, and Sigourney Weaver....
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OVvEsy396dA


----------



## sdropnem

> _Originally posted by scrape-it_@Apr 19 2010, 09:19 AM~17236601
> *Here's the usual 80's Hollywood stereotype of us Hispanics/lowriders, Deal of the century with Gregory Hines, Chevy Chase, and Sigourney Weaver....
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OVvEsy396dA
> *


----------



## sdropnem

5UKm6C4EmqI&feature=related


----------



## peter cruz

TECHNIQUES LOS ANGELES CAR CLUB 
1947 CHEVY FLEETLINE 
"EL DURAN" FROM THE MOVIE "MI VIDA LOCA"















 
In this foto is my green 62, my 47 and my 53 trokita at the San Bernardino LRM car show.


----------



## 84 BLAZER

from the show FlashForward on abc

@3:35
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zFRDC90BOdw&NR=1


----------



## sdropnem

> _Originally posted by peter cruz_@Apr 19 2010, 01:27 PM~17238776
> *TECHNIQUES LOS ANGELES CAR CLUB
> 1947 CHEVY FLEETLINE
> "EL DURAN" FROM THE MOVIE "MI VIDA LOCA"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In this foto is my green 62, my 47 and my 53 trokita at the San Bernardino LRM car show.
> *



:wow:


----------



## CHUKO 204

> _Originally posted by sdropnem_@Apr 17 2010, 01:43 PM~17221903
> *Not so famous  Clip
> 
> found on youtube,
> 
> dSnWTnhKItk&feature=related
> *


----------



## regallowlow187

Not a movie but a classic :biggrin:


----------



## sashpa25

Amazing snaps buddy!!! :lol:


___________________
Wine Investment
Fine Wine Investment


----------



## Firefly

> _Originally posted by sdropnem_@Apr 17 2010, 10:43 PM~17221903
> *Not so famous  Clip
> 
> found on youtube,
> 
> dSnWTnhKItk&feature=related
> *


Hehe, I made that some time ago to show someone that Trey rag in there :cheesy:


----------



## sdropnem

Good stuff man :biggrin: 




> _Originally posted by Firefly_@Apr 28 2010, 03:55 AM~17327663
> *Hehe, I made that some time ago to show someone that Trey rag in there  :cheesy:
> *


----------



## dequanp1979

> _Originally posted by sdropnem_@Apr 19 2010, 02:20 PM~17237115
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *


wasnt that cholo the bucked tooth dude from born in east LA.. I MYSELF woulda losl my COOL when he hit my WINDOW


----------



## sdropnem

> _Originally posted by dequanp1979_@May 1 2010, 09:36 AM~17359456
> *wasnt that cholo the bucked tooth dude from born in east LA.. I MYSELF woulda losl my COOL when he hit my WINDOW
> *



No i don't think so :dunno: 

Some people mistake meekness for weakness :wow: 

big mistake his car was really 


flamin' at the end :burn: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## RALPH_DOGG

> _Originally posted by Drew65_@Apr 17 2010, 05:56 PM~17222523
> *<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/fpTKhD1wMZw&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/fpTKhD1wMZw&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>
> *



LMAO @ :44 seconds...!!!

:rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## sicc_soul

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nJIPwZ-bPSY&feature=related

The buick in The Substitute (@ :40 into the clip)


----------



## sicc_soul

Couldn't find the pic, but the caddy in A Man Apart


----------



## matttatts




----------



## matttatts

fuckin thing wont leme paste it :angry: 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4SzTJb3inp4


----------



## matttatts

dey roll up in this one at about 2:20

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LH27ADccaew&feature=related


----------



## sdropnem

> _Originally posted by matttatts_@May 3 2010, 07:56 AM~17372406
> *dey roll up in this one at about 2:20
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LH27ADccaew&feature=related
> *



LH27ADccaew&feature=related


----------



## matttatts

> _Originally posted by sdropnem_@May 3 2010, 09:35 AM~17372768
> *LH27ADccaew&feature=related
> *


:thumbsup:


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by scrape-it_@Apr 19 2010, 10:19 AM~17236601
> *Here's the usual 80's Hollywood stereotype of us Hispanics/lowriders, Deal of the century with Gregory Hines, Chevy Chase, and Sigourney Weaver....
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OVvEsy396dA
> *


1st. poor monte 

2nd. fugly ass paint job flames dont go well with the lines of a monte 

3rd. those rockets didn't look good on the monte either maybe some reversed offsets would of made it look better

and 4th. i would of made him drop the crow bar and repeatedly beat the shit out of him


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by matttatts_@May 3 2010, 08:46 AM~17372293
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *


damn


----------



## Dubbed 64

> _Originally posted by sdropnem_@May 3 2010, 11:35 AM~17372768
> *LH27ADccaew&feature=related
> *


the two girls in this scene are sexy as hell :biggrin:


----------



## matttatts

was a good flick. watched it last night :thumbsup:


----------



## mrgervais

Ok I got to pg 10 and nobody mentioned suavecito or the red bomb from mi vida loca. And in american me when santanas 16 and walking home and says what's up to the guys working on the car that 48s hood opens like a 39... Anyone else see that?


----------



## mrgervais

And I always loved the two cars from stand and deliver. I like the 55 nomad and when they bring the teacher his bug back painted and wheels on it. That made me wanna be a teacher.


----------



## peter cruz

red bomb from mi vida loca. 
*Its light brown and dark brown where did you get RED? :nono: *


----------



## peter cruz

> _Originally posted by peter cruz_@Apr 19 2010, 02:27 PM~17238776
> *TECHNIQUES LOS ANGELES CAR CLUB
> 1947 CHEVY FLEETLINE
> "EL DURAN" FROM THE MOVIE "MI VIDA LOCA"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## Dubbed 64

<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/O4au8vi7Wnw&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/O4au8vi7Wnw&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object> :biggrin:


----------



## Black86Cutty




----------



## dequanp1979

> _Originally posted by Drew65_@May 6 2010, 06:38 PM~17411716
> *<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/O4au8vi7Wnw&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/O4au8vi7Wnw&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object> :biggrin:
> *



haaa.... what movie was that i kno i saw it he hada an asian mom and a black jewish dad :twak: :twak: :twak:


----------



## dequanp1979

damn 






baddass kicks dawg.. lucky you got lil bitch feet. id B stompin around in them mutha fuckers :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Dubbed 64

> _Originally posted by dequanp1979_@May 7 2010, 03:40 AM~17416550
> *haaa.... what movie was that i kno i saw it he hada an asian mom and a black jewish dad :twak:  :twak:  :twak:
> *


idk what movie it was but that scene is my favorite


----------



## sdropnem

aZedGJ8xZ2U&feature=related


----------



## sdropnem

9kjO9jB16dY&feature=related


----------



## sdropnem

NVzuGYD7du4&feature=related


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by Drew65_@May 7 2010, 10:10 AM~17418862
> *idk what movie it was but that scene is my favorite
> *


The hot chick


----------



## RALPH_DOGG

> _Originally posted by peter cruz_@May 4 2010, 07:55 AM~17384745
> *red bomb from mi vida loca.
> Its light brown and dark brown where did you get RED? :nono:
> *


they roll a red bal air when she finally gets out, thats what they pick her up in...


----------



## 66wita6

<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/gMsQ9fqVXTc&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/gMsQ9fqVXTc&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>
3:45,can sum1 fix it?


----------



## 66wita6

THE BEST VIDEO EVER OF A FAMOUS 1 BEFORE IT WAS FAMOUS...
<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/5G7jwIkyfKs&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/5G7jwIkyfKs&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>


----------



## dequanp1979

> _Originally posted by ElMonte74'_@May 7 2010, 11:56 PM~17424464
> *The hot chick
> *




HELLS YEAH


----------



## MOSTHATED CC

> _Originally posted by Drew65_@May 3 2010, 09:54 PM~17380965
> *the two girls in this scene are sexy as hell :biggrin:
> *


The girl he goes to see is the one from training day the girl getting raped in the alley by the bums :biggrin:


----------



## Dubbed 64

> _Originally posted by 66wita6_@May 7 2010, 11:26 PM~17424714
> *<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/gMsQ9fqVXTc&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/gMsQ9fqVXTc&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>
> 3:45,can sum1 fix it?
> *





> _Originally posted by 66wita6_@May 7 2010, 11:44 PM~17424921
> *THE BEST VIDEO EVER OF A FAMOUS 1 BEFORE IT WAS FAMOUS...
> <object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/5G7jwIkyfKs&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/5G7jwIkyfKs&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>
> 
> *


66wita6

there ya go homie


----------



## 66wita6

THANX HOMIE,DRESSED TO KILL IN BLACK INTERIOR,PLUS CARS FROM OTHER CLUBS WAS THE SHIT,LUVED THE VEGA WAGON AT THE END ROLLIN SLAMMED THEN RASING,JUST TO SLAM THE FRONT,FACE DOWN ASS UP!


----------



## 66wita6

AND THE RED BOMBITA THAT THE HYNAS DRIVE IN MI VIDA LOCA,THATS OLD SCHOOL RITE THIER,SLAMMED ON HUBBYS :nicoderm:


----------



## Silentdawg

the bubbletop hopper in my name is earl?


----------



## Dubbed 64

> _Originally posted by Silentdawg_@May 9 2010, 01:19 PM~17434521
> *the bubbletop hopper in my name is earl?
> *


their were lowriders in that show?? I never knew that


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by Drew65_@May 9 2010, 01:49 PM~17435494
> *their were lowriders in that show?? I never knew that
> *


x2 :0


----------



## drunkassfool

the car from Charlies Angels 2


----------



## Fonzoh

:nicoderm:


----------



## cobrakarate

> _Originally posted by drunkassfool_@May 9 2010, 10:06 PM~17438654
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the car from Charlies Angels 2
> *



does anyone have a video of that seen????


----------



## OG-CRENSHAW

Valentine's Day


----------



## Silentdawg

> _Originally posted by Drew65_@May 9 2010, 10:49 PM~17435494
> *their were lowriders in that show?? I never knew that
> *


yeah in season 4 or 5 he tries to steal this guys 61 hopper, couldnt find it on youtube tho.


----------



## lowlow94

> _Originally posted by OG-CRENSHAW_@May 11 2010, 10:35 PM~17461945
> *Valentine's Day
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


SWEET, I BET ASHTON WAS EXCITED


----------



## sdropnem

quote,OG-CRENSHAW,May 11 2010, 09:35 PM
Valentine's Day

















quote

Are both of them wearing Pink Jackets?

Pinkie fm next fri is going to pull out his pistol again! :angry: No ****


----------



## sdropnem

National Lampoons Senior Trip


----------



## lowridersfinest

> _Originally posted by rob957_@Jan 15 2009, 08:17 PM~12717431
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


there is a recent pic of this in the bike section but i forgot which topic its under...i never saved it


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by OG-CRENSHAW_@May 11 2010, 10:35 PM~17461945
> *Valentine's Day
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


that bitch is clean :cheesy:


----------



## Boy.HighClass

> _Originally posted by Silentdawg_@May 12 2010, 10:23 AM~17465442
> *yeah in season 4 or 5 he tries to steal this guys 61 hopper, couldnt find it on youtube tho.
> *


its on the episode called quit your snitchin


----------



## Silentdawg

> _Originally posted by cadillacBENe_@May 14 2010, 12:22 PM~17486977
> *its on the episode called quit your snitchin
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## CHUKO 204

> _Originally posted by Drew65_@May 6 2010, 03:38 PM~17411716
> *<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/O4au8vi7Wnw&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/O4au8vi7Wnw&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object> :biggrin:
> *


----------



## lowridersfinest

*EAZY-E'S 63*


----------



## CHUKO 204




----------



## peter cruz

> _Originally posted by RALPH_DOGG_@May 7 2010, 09:15 PM~17424621
> *they roll a red bal air when she finally gets out, thats what they pick her up in...
> *


*My bad.*


----------



## 8~Zero~1

The Love Machine


----------



## lowlowlow

At the end of American Gangster when Denzel and Crowe are walking in the street, a green towncar cruises by. Now if he was released in 1991, someone must have taken a brand new Towncar and done it up? In New York?

And anyone else notice that in La Mission, his wife died in 1985, and his son was graduating in 09? So he was 24?


----------



## CHUKO 204

> _Originally posted by EastSider801_@Jul 27 2010, 11:03 AM~18153391
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Love Machine
> *


----------



## CHUKO 204




----------



## SPIRITRUNNER74

anybody see the movie Devils Night.


----------



## sdropnem

quote=EastSider801,Jul 27 2010, 10:03 AM








The Love Machine 
quote


:biggrin:


----------



## 8~Zero~1

:roflmao: :roflmao: :thumbsup:


----------



## 925rider

> _Originally posted by lowridersfinest_@Jul 26 2010, 03:47 PM~18145407
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EAZY-E'S 63
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by SPIRITRUNNER74_@Jul 27 2010, 06:44 PM~18157183
> *anybody see the movie Devils Night.
> *


:yes: :biggrin: some bad ass rides in their especially that custom ford


----------



## StylishTekniqueCC

> _Originally posted by sdropnem_@May 12 2010, 05:29 PM~17469583
> *quote,OG-CRENSHAW,May 11 2010, 09:35 PM
> Valentine's Day
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


damn that shits badass


----------



## el camino man

> _Originally posted by esoj1987_@May 2 2009, 11:51 AM~13764996
> *only pic i could find of this one, any one recognize it???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


The selena 69


----------



## Hialeah56

the hunter


----------



## R00STER




----------



## THE DOGGSTAR

> _Originally posted by SPIRITRUNNER74_@Jul 27 2010, 05:44 PM~18157183
> *anybody see the movie Devils Night.
> *


 :yes: .......see that black foe doing a three wheel in the opening credits?.....wally dogg! did it again :biggrin:


----------



## R00STER

> _Originally posted by SPIRITRUNNER74_@Jul 27 2010, 08:44 PM~18157183
> *anybody see the movie Devils Night.
> *


I cant seem to find that movie? help me out..


----------



## THE DOGGSTAR

> _Originally posted by R00STER_@Aug 10 2010, 07:58 PM~18279789
> *I cant seem to find that movie? help me out..
> *


pm me got a bunch of copies...i'm slanging um fo five bone's each 2 for twenty :biggrin:


----------



## R00STER

> _Originally posted by THE DOGGSTAR_@Aug 11 2010, 08:02 PM~18287204
> *pm me got a bunch of copies...i'm slanging um fo five bone's each 2 for twenty :biggrin:
> *


oh my, I just wand to see the credits on the movie... what year was it made in?


----------



## wally dogg

> _Originally posted by R00STER_@Aug 11 2010, 06:04 PM~18287665
> *oh my, I just wand to see the credits on the movie... what year was it made in?
> *


I'll check...2001? :happysad:


----------



## R00STER

> _Originally posted by wally dogg_@Aug 12 2010, 01:53 PM~18292893
> *I'll check...2001? :happysad:
> *


----------



## OKJessie

> _Originally posted by THE DOGGSTAR_@Aug 11 2010, 05:02 PM~18287204
> *pm me got a bunch of copies...i'm slanging um fo five bone's each 2 for twenty :biggrin:
> *


HOW BOUT A BUNCH FO TWENTY... :biggrin:


----------



## OG-CRENSHAW




----------



## Dubbed 64

Anybody got a clip of the malibu or monte from "The Jerk"?


----------



## BrownAzt3ka

anything from the new movie "machete".. (no ****) :biggrin: i haven't seen it yet but i heard there are some lowriders in there..


----------



## Bart




----------



## scrape'n-by

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fVyVIsvQoaE&ob=av2e
my buddy adans caddy 2:11 seconds into video car is all to hell now but was tight back in the day..


----------



## crenshaw magraw

> _Originally posted by Bart_@Sep 17 2010, 07:51 AM~18589018
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *


i never seen this movie before, wouldnt mind checkin it out.


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by Bart+Sep 17 2010, 01:51 AM~18589018-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> wow i'm speechless in a bad way lol
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-scrape'n-by_@Sep 17 2010, 11:18 AM~18590955
> *http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fVyVIsvQoaE&ob=av2e
> my buddy adans caddy 2:11 seconds into video car is all to hell now but was tight back in the day..
> *


hell yeah that caddys clean and the way it just swangs is just perfect :biggrin:


----------



## sureñosbluez

> _Originally posted by EastSider801_@Jul 27 2010, 10:02 PM~18159534
> *
> 
> 
> 
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Dubbed 64

Dont know the lowrider name but I remember this 

go to 5:26


----------



## osolo59

@2:10


----------



## CHUKO 204

> _Originally posted by Drew65_@Oct 1 2010, 03:36 PM~18713457
> *Dont know the lowrider name but I remember this
> 
> go to 5:26
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## lowridersfinest




----------



## 619lowrider

my car at the 1:09 Nicky and Jackie Memories of a gangster trailer


----------



## Hialeah56




----------



## 8~Zero~1

> _Originally posted by Hialeah56_@Dec 11 2010, 06:26 PM~19302855
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SargeistExistingII

> _Originally posted by lowridersfinest_@Nov 9 2010, 05:03 AM~19023224
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Great find! 
:thumbsup:


----------



## SSonsupremes

@ 0:30 :cheesy:


----------



## blue57

Wasn't there a seen in the Dukes of Hazard?? Looked on youtube but couldn't see it. Might be trip's.


----------



## El Neto 213

pac's 60 impala


----------



## RI82REGAL

ElMonte74' said:


> :yes: :biggrin: some bad ass rides in their especially that custom ford


thats panty raid form life style


----------



## 1963-ismael

crenshaw magraw said:


> i never seen this movie before, wouldnt mind checkin it out.


its ok it was filmed in my hood back in the day,a few blocks from my house


----------



## ATM_LAunitic

lowridersfinest said:


> i know im not crazy...does anyone remember the commercial with the old people hoppin at the gas station frm the 90s


 Yea if u saw the extd version the old guy was hoppin up the street while she was filling up. Roller Coaster of love playin in the backround


----------



## Silentdawg

El Neto 213 said:


> View attachment 358938
> 
> pac's 60 impala


wonder what happened to it


----------



## [email protected]

Didn't check all pages but what about zoot zoot w E.J.olmos bunch of bombs Dukes cc or the Ford costing from walk proud I would cruise that Ford


----------



## [email protected]

Who's got pics of the costom Ford in walk proud please post pics


----------



## CHUKO 204




----------



## lowlowcarla

B_A_RIDER said:


> theres that juiced 64 drop the nazis are driving in that movie where justin timberlake and them kill that kid... cant remember the name of it.
> 
> and theres the truck and maybe some others in Froggs hood in colors.


alpha dogg


----------



## Afterlife




----------



## SSonsupremes

:cheesy:


----------



## Hydros

I could have owned a 64 Impala many many times, I like the Chevelle Malibu I owned about three of them. Reason why I never wanted one, I'd be a wanna-be copier. I could have bought a ragtop all electric w/original air condition for $2,000. That one I would have purchased, no place to park it safe. One of the homeboys bought it and had to park on busy street by a Safeway store.

I was even offered an 64 impala for free. For some reason I was given two Impalas a 67 & 68. I think I gave those away.
I actually seen an impala in some old mans back yard in Logan Heights. I got it running, the old man sold it for $80.00. These two guys talked the man down. Later that night those two buyers then went to TJ and crashed it.

Back then I think minimum wage was 2.10 an hour, I guess it cost about a weeks pay.

I think but I don't know for sure: 13s where used before hydros became popular, you wanted to get the car a low as possible
14" give a much better ride and IMO are safer than 13s


----------



## SSonsupremes

Hydros said:


> I could have owned a 64 Impala many many times, I like the Chevelle Malibu I owned about three of them. Reason why I never wanted one, I'd be a wanna-be copier. I could have bought a ragtop all electric w/original air condition for $2,000. That one I would have purchased, no place to park it safe. One of the homeboys bought it and had to park on busy street by a Safeway store.
> 
> I was even offered an 64 impala for free. For some reason I was given two Impalas a 67 & 68. I think I gave those away.
> I actually seen an impala in some old mans back yard in Logan Heights. I got it running, the old man sold it for $80.00. These two guys talked the man down. Later that night those two buyers then went to TJ and crashed it.
> 
> Back then I think minimum wage was 2.10 an hour, I guess it cost about a weeks pay.
> 
> I think but I don't know for sure: 13s where used before hydros became popular, you wanted to get the car a low as possible
> 14" give a much better ride and IMO are safer than 13s


:uh: people rode hub caps too


----------



## OG-CRENSHAW

:roflmao:


----------



## ss63panic

OG-CRENSHAW said:


> LIFESTYLE ON TWINS





Governator


----------



## 0spoc0

ttt


----------



## Mustek85

What about the buick regal that was in the music video "loverboy boy" by mariah carey anybody have any pics of it?


----------



## ~CAROL CITY~

OG-CRENSHAW said:


> :roflmao:


LOL :thumbsup:


----------



## richards69impala

Does any body have pics of the lowrider in tom pettys music video free falling?


----------



## Cuban Dave




----------



## CadillacsFinest

:drama:


----------



## Cuban Dave

Highschool High


----------



## Cuban Dave

The Substitute


----------



## westcoastlowrider

Heres a link to Eazy E's old mint green 63 impala


http://www.layitlow.com/forums/16-post-your-rides/340326-recent-pics-eazy-es-mint-green-63-impala.html


----------



## Cuban Dave

westcoastlowrider said:


> Heres a link to Eazy E's old mint green 63 impala
> 
> 
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/16-post-your-rides/340326-recent-pics-eazy-es-mint-green-63-impala.html


So whats the deal I was gonna add a post and it disappeared


----------



## Cuban Dave

Dead Homiez 1994


----------



## westcoastlowrider

Cuban Dave said:


> So whats the deal I was gonna add a post and it disappeared


alot of off topic clowns kept bullshitin so the moderators said they where gonna moderate it, so its outta my control. :dunno:


----------



## Lownslow302

westcoastlowrider said:


> alot of off topic clowns kept bullshitin so *the moderators said they where gonna moderate it*, so its outta my control. :dunno:


more like snitched to


----------



## westcoastlowrider

Lownslow302 said:


> more like snitched to


more like go build your model cars cuz you couldnt even afford the knockoffs off of only one of my cars, every single person on this site knows your a waste of time :buttkick:


----------



## Lownslow302




----------



## westcoastlowrider

POST UP YOUR CAR BLOWNSLOW, ohh whats that??? You dont have one?? Oh you build model cars? The daytons on that car are worth more than everything you own and all your model cars, if you DONT HAVE A CAR TO POST UP THEN GET THE FUCK OUTTA HERE PUT YOUR MONEY AND YOUR RIDES WHERE YOUR MOUTH IS HOMIE dont try to change the subject either, POST UP YOUR RIDE OR SHUT THE FUCK UP :rofl:


----------



## Cuban Dave

The movie The hot Chick


----------



## Cuban Dave

Who's the man?


----------



## Cuban Dave

Class act Scroll to the middle of video and watch that bad ass mini truck with switches.


----------



## McBain

thats some fucked up shit


----------



## Cuban Dave




----------



## Cuban Dave

This Trey hard as hell


----------



## phx rider

Lownslow302 said:


>


Why are you so damn obsessed with his purchase lol...


----------



## 47 fleetmaster

Lownslow302 said:


>


wtf:rimshot:


----------



## 913ryderWYCO

Model builder arguing with an Eazy E groupie.....faggotry confirmed twice


----------



## Lownslow302

phx rider said:


> Why are you so damn obsessed with his purchase lol...


the purchase?

more like the snitching and the ripping off hes done


----------



## Lowridingmike




----------



## Lowridingmike

Welcome to kentucky


----------



## Cuban Dave

Cruising


----------



## Cuban Dave

Hoochie mamma drama


----------



## BIG WHIT 64

i love when i see a lolo in a movie!!!!!!


----------



## Lowkotex

rob957 said:


> hit the board!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/QUOT N:thumbsup::sprint:lol nice one


----------



## el jr

Cuban Dave said:


> The movie The hot Chick


Hahahaha i'll never forget this scene. I was watching it in the break room with some of my co-workers when this dumb fuck says, "that's a 6-4 Impala!!!" :facepalm::twak::buttkick: He kinda got booty hurt when I corrected him and told him that it was a 62


----------



## Cuban Dave




----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS

Lownslow302 said:


>


:roflmao:


----------



## Chicano Life

Breaking Bad


CHUKO 204 said:


> wicked show


Filmed in New Mexico Home of some of the best lows out there


----------



## Cuban Dave




----------



## Cuban Dave




----------



## BIG RED

Mustek85 said:


> What about the buick regal that was in the music video "loverboy boy" by mariah carey anybody have any pics of it?


If it's the one I'm thinking of it was a LIFESTYLE ride called spill the wine. 

I think I read she beat the shit put of the roof and the movie stuido had to pay big time for the car as they had to buy it.


----------



## vipera

If the promotional videos counts..


----------



## Cuban Dave

BIG RED said:


> If it's the one I'm thinking of it was a LIFESTYLE ride called spill the wine.
> 
> I think I read she beat the shit put of the roof and the movie stuido had to pay big time for the car as they had to buy it.


I think Lifestyle also had a 64 in the Jay Z video Im a hustla baby


----------



## BIG RED

Cuban Dave said:


> I think Lifestyle also had a 64 in the Jay Z video Im a hustla baby


Aladiain was the car. Im 99% sure it is now re-named "Love me two times".


----------



## Lowrider E.C.

:drama:


----------



## peter cruz

http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=vIK3NvB36Xk


----------



## CemetaryAngel81

713Lowriderboy said:


>


:rofl: :rofl::roflmao:


----------



## Cuban Dave

Nice bombs in this movie


----------



## Caballo

I used to be stationed in Europe, so seeing this McDonald's commercial in England was pretty funny. The rides come towards the end


----------



## Caballo

Not a movie, but I also remember Boyd Coddington's TV series "American Hot Rod" featured 3 or 4 episodes devoted to building an amazing '59 Impala convertible


----------



## CHINGON66

vipera said:


> If the promotional videos counts..


NEED A SNICKERS?


----------



## IMPALA863

Might be a repost but does anybody know who's impala was da one off the movie selena were the people on da movie da actual owners and is the car still around?


----------



## 898949

IMPALA863 said:


> Might be a repost but does anybody know who's impala was da one off the movie selena were the people on da movie da actual owners and is the car still around?
> View attachment 529728


The actual owner i knew,his name was Rudy from San Antonio. Havent seen him in years so no telling where the car is now or how many owners its had since the movie. Those guys in the movie isnt how he looks though he was an older guy.


----------



## green ice

Terminator 3: Rise of the machines has some lowriders in the movie, the female terminator kills fast food worker Jose you can see them in the back


----------



## 63 VERT

IMPALA863 said:


> Might be a repost but does anybody know who's impala was da one off the movie selena were the people on da movie da actual owners and is the car still around?
> View attachment 529728


His name is Luis 
I think he still has it???


----------



## Cuban Dave




----------



## Cuban Dave




----------



## IMPALA863

63 VERT said:


> His name is Luis
> I think he still has it???


any new pics of it? he da actual one on da movie or were they actors


----------



## phx rider

Caballo said:


> Not a movie, but I also remember Boyd Coddington's TV series "American Hot Rod" featured 3 or 4 episodes devoted to building an amazing '59 Impala convertible
> 
> View attachment 529645


It wasn't an impala convertible...


----------



## Lownslow302

phx rider said:


> It wasn't an impala convertible...


this started its like as a 59 Vert


----------



## 63 VERT

IMPALA863 said:


> any new pics of it? he da actual one on da movie or were they actors


Actors


----------



## Cuban Dave

Check out Mac 10's 59 Impala


----------



## ~CAROL CITY~

Cuban Dave said:


> Check out Mac 10's 59 Impala


----------



## Psta

NOT SURE IF ITS ON HERE OR NOT, BUT THE MOVIE "FAKING DA FUNK" HAS A FEW LOLOS FROM SUPER NATURAL IN IT. IM AT WORK AND DONT FEEL LIKE GOING TO YOUTUBE TO LOOK IT UP BUT THE MOVIE IS ON THERE.


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

YOU SEEN THAT 60 IMPALA WITH THE MURAL ON THE TRUNK WHEN LV WAS SPEAKIN


----------



## SyckCutty

Dooby's Taxiola


----------



## hcat54




----------



## Black86Cutty

phx rider said:


> It wasn't an impala convertible...


 it started out as a 59 bel air 2 door post top


----------



## 93flee

Good topic blast thru the past


----------



## Afterlife

Cuban Dave said:


> Class act Scroll to the middle of video and watch that bad ass mini truck with switches.


Van Nuys High School...


----------



## Cuban Dave

Psta said:


> NOT SURE IF ITS ON HERE OR NOT, BUT THE MOVIE "FAKING DA FUNK" HAS A FEW LOLOS FROM SUPER NATURAL IN IT. IM AT WORK AND DONT FEEL LIKE GOING TO YOUTUBE TO LOOK IT UP BUT THE MOVIE IS ON THERE.


----------



## Cuban Dave




----------



## ATM_LAunitic

Psta said:


> NOT SURE IF ITS ON HERE OR NOT, BUT THE MOVIE "FAKING DA FUNK" HAS A FEW LOLOS FROM SUPER NATURAL IN IT. IM AT WORK AND DONT FEEL LIKE GOING TO YOUTUBE TO LOOK IT UP BUT THE MOVIE IS ON THERE.







7:20 :worship:


----------



## jakebueman

the car in incino man


----------



## King Daddy

He is the owner, still has it. No pics but imagine it with a fresh interior redo and motor rebuild.


----------



## dat620

the s10 in class act was partially built in tempe az at a company called ratical tops, we designed the body kit and cut the convertible top, i still have pics with kid n play at the shop ckin out the progress, n the photos and sketches he shows in his essay/ show n tell are the ones we drew at the shop, wow forgot about that..


----------



## oldsoul

I don't know if it's been posted,but there's a beautiful 58' rag in the movie " raging bull" towards the end of the film.


----------



## RUFFCUTT

U GUYS C'N "EL OTRO LADO DEL PUENTE" FEATURING THAT JOTO JUAN GABRIEL????LOL

"L.A. WOMAN" FROM LIFESTYLE WAS IN IT ASWELL AS MANY OTHER LOW-LOWS THROUGHOUT THAT MOVIE.THIS WHOLE MOVIE WAS FILMED N EAST LOS


----------



## RUFFCUTT

WHAT ABOUT THAT 77 LINCOLN @ THE BEGINNING OF THAT MOVIE "ELECTRIC BOOGALOO pt.2" GETTIN A TRAFFIC CITATION @ 7:05 

I WANNA SAY IT HAD A 'KLIQUE' PLAQUE N IT.THIS YOUTUBE's VID QUALITY IS POOR.GOTTA C IT ON DVD






GOD WAS THIS A CHEEZY ASS MOVIE :roflmao:


----------



## Cuban Dave

dat620 said:


> the s10 in class act was partially built in tempe az at a company called ratical tops, we designed the body kit and cut the convertible top, i still have pics with kid n play at the shop ckin out the progress, n the photos and sketches he shows in his essay/ show n tell are the ones we drew at the shop, wow forgot about that..


Post the pics up!


----------



## 509 Hood Niggahz

what ever happened to Ice Cube's 64 from Boyz N the Hood :dunno:


----------



## brett

509 Hood Niggahz said:


> what ever happened to Ice Cube's 64 from Boyz N the Hood :dunno:


63 and in japan i believe


----------



## miguel62

IMPALA863 said:


> Might be a repost but does anybody know who's impala was da one off the movie selena were the people on da movie da actual owners and is the car still around?
> View attachment 529728



Last time i saw it was about 5 years ago at a car show in Wichita Falls, Tx and it was super dirty like it had just been pulled out the garage and the paint and gold trip and wheels were all faded...the car looked bad...


----------



## BigMerg

all great lowlows!!


----------



## AUSSIE7




----------



## Hurricane Sandy Bitchez

:thumbsup:


----------



## lowlowlow

Not famous or even a lowrider but what kind of car is in the Back to the Hotel video. Some kind of Chrysler


----------



## Cuban Dave

509 Hood Niggahz said:


> what ever happened to Ice Cube's 64 from Boyz N the Hood :dunno:


He didnt have a 64 it was a 63 you talking about the It was a good day video he had a green 64 there


----------



## vipera

The Man:thumbsup:


----------



## SyckCutty

Ali g's 64


----------



## maximus63

miguel62 said:


> Last time i saw it was about 5 years ago at a car show in Wichita Falls, Tx and it was super dirty like it had just been pulled out the garage and the paint and gold trip and wheels were all faded...the car looked bad...


I believe this is the one from the movie Selena. I took the picture at Rollerz Only show in San Antonio last July or Aug ?


----------



## jacques11

Heard a lot about this movie but not watched so far. If get a chance will never be let it go.


----------



## AMB1800

if i remember it right, theres a 59 rag that shows up in gone in 60 seconds when they are taking the dog out for a walk to find back some keys 

also in lethal weapon you see a blue 64 rag roll out right before the house explodes 

and theres a movie with tyrese and the game i seen on tv recently, where tyrese picks up his kid with a 66 rag and gets his car jacked at the red light

shit theres sooooo manny movies where out of nowhere you see lowriders, allways makes me jump out of couch and shit like that


----------



## ATM_LAunitic

AMB1800 said:


> if i remember it right, theres a 59 rag that shows up in gone in 60 seconds when they are taking the dog out for a walk to find back some keys
> 
> also in lethal weapon you see a blue 64 rag roll out right before the house explodes
> 
> and theres a movie with tyrese and the game i seen on tv recently, where tyrese picks up his kid with a 66 rag and gets his car jacked at the red light
> 
> shit theres sooooo manny movies where out of nowhere you see lowriders, allways mak
> es me jump out of couch and shit like that



Tyrese brother had a 79 regal on juice in that same movie


----------



## AMB1800

true that!! found the trailer of it, waist deep it was


----------



## regallowlow187

^^^^^ good movie


----------



## warning

AUSSIE7 said:


>


That car was a real g body, the interior was all ratty and the doors sagged, plus in one scene you could hear the engine rattling and squealing


----------



## 67 chevy impala

1992 ENCINO MAN






the movie had 52 Chevy 64 impala and a Cadillac :thumbsup:


----------



## titof

Drive, a show that FOX cancelled after 4 episodes, tells the story about 12 people roadracing through the US for a million bucks or their kidnapped wife...
one of them raced a gold 64 rag on juice, you can see it starting from 1.24 mark


----------



## sdropnem

the Not So Love Macchhiiiiiin!


----------



## Caballo

The horror "Jeepers Creepers" starts with a demon chasing some young people driving a O.G. 1960 Impala. When the MF'ing demon started smashing that 60 I was thinking I needed to bust a cap in his ass for desecrating a classic. Fuck the victims, I wanted to protect that ride.


----------



## 6 T 4 RAG

THE WOOD


----------



## ATM_LAunitic

titof said:


> Drive, a show that FOX cancelled after 4 episodes, tells the story about 12 people roadracing through the US for a million bucks or their kidnapped wife...
> one of them raced a gold 64 rag on juice, you can see it starting from 1.24 mark



Yup, had a 77 caddy on 13s in it too. A black one.


----------



## eddie77c10

this movie i saw a part of it on youtube call cruising streets of watonville with keanu reeves and danny de la paz there a few lowriders in there doez anyone have info on this? 


http://m.youtube.com/#/watch?v=SVIb8EiYNF0&desktop_uri=/watch?v=SVIb8EiYNF0


----------



## FirmeJoe

eddie77c10 said:


> this movie i saw a part of it on youtube call cruising streets of watonville with keanu reeves and danny de la paz there a few lowriders in there doez anyone have info on this?
> 
> 
> http://m.youtube.com/#/watch?v=SVIb8EiYNF0&desktop_uri=%2Fwatch%3Fv%3DSVIb8EiYNF0


Its called teh brother hood of justice was a tv movie on abc


----------



## eddie77c10

FirmeJoe said:


> Its called teh brother hood of justice was a tv movie on abc


Orale ok cool there was a few lowlows huh


----------



## sdropnem

Caballo said:


> The horror "Jeepers Creepers" starts with a demon chasing some young people driving a O.G. 1960 Impala. When the MF'ing demon started smashing that 60 I was thinking I needed to bust a cap in his ass for desecrating a classic. Fuck the victims, I wanted to protect that ride.


 I member that ride & movie, 60 4dr post


----------



## La Skzanoma

_Bandido_ said:


> there was this movie came out some 10 years ago this white dude gets his jaguar stolen and then later in the movie they got that thing on 100 spokes and chain steering wheel wish I remembered the name tho


Trojan wars.


----------



## lowlowlow

Anyone mention the 60 Ford Starliner on Cragars in Walk Proud?


----------



## reddnis81

pwhhhhhhhahahahahaahhaaaaa sound like some shiyit iza do but mayb not take tha picture though mighta jumped up to see the car though hahaha


----------



## reddnis81

ya feeeeeee me


----------



## MiKLO

My lincoln featured in Machete 2


----------



## slo

Caballo said:


> The horror "Jeepers Creepers" starts with a demon chasing some young people driving a O.G. 1960 Impala. When the MF'ing demon started smashing that 60 I was thinking I needed to bust a cap in his ass for desecrating a classic. Fuck the victims, I wanted to protect that ride.


ha yeah, dumbs movie but the real horror was in when the car was being fkd up


----------



## FirmeJoe

MiKLO said:


> My lincoln featured in Machete 2


Ohh shit bro yous on teh layitlowz


----------



## on1

gone in 60 seconds. 59 vert


----------



## UNTOUCHABLE1

Glassed Out said:


> I HAVENT SEEN THIS MOVIE IN A LONG TIME. I DIDNT KNOW HE WAS DRIVING A RAGHOUSE. DAMN


What year is the white convertible


----------



## Aztlan_Exile

The Thrill Of It All (1963)

Not (really) a lolo movie but they drive/show a 1958 impaa convertible a lot. 

They even drive the '58 into a swimming pool :tears:






'58 into swimming pool shown at the end of the clip.

(Sorry if it's a repost)


----------



## sdropnem

Somebody on here made a model of it

Maybe a repost, don't know......don't care


----------



## sdropnem

the Man


----------



## sdropnem




----------



## sdropnem




----------



## sdropnem




----------

